# New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!! (new pics added!!)



## Time4Playnow

Hey guys, I have been waiting for this one, had it on order, and it was shipped immediately when this new model was released in Japan. I just received it today - here are a few quick pics. ;-)

I have to say, I'm very happy with it. The look and feel of it surpasses my expectations. I was already familiar with what to expect from the module.

I also have a PRG-270, and this one was about 1.5 times more expensive than the 270. And you know what? It shows with this PRW-3500. Primary differences -- 3500 has a metal (and rotating) bezel, better quality buttons, a much better (no doubt stronger) strap attachment system, 200m WR, atomic, and a strap that feels like it is of higher quality. (less of a "plasticky" feel than the strap on the 270) Don't get me wrong, the 270 is GREAT for the money, but IMO this one blows it out of the water - as you might expect for the price difference. I'll add some side-by-side pics at a later date. If I were going on a hard-core outdoor adventure and needed a Protrek to stand up to all kinds of nasty elements and rough duty, I wouldn't even think twice -- would pick the 3500 any day of the week.

Hope you enjoy the pics!  Sorry for the lousy indoor shots but it's a bit cold outside right now for a photoshoot -- at about 17 deg F! :-d


----------



## aurabattler

Thanks and really nice watch. I was considering a Prg270, a Prw3000 and also considering waitng for this 3500 but I eventually get a 270 as 3500 is too expensive to me. Though I am really happy with my 270 now but the rotatable bazel and 200m WR really had my eyes. Thanks for sharing. Nice watch! I would like to see it on your wrist.

BTW, How much did u get this?


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



aurabattler said:


> Thanks and really nice watch. I was considering a Prg270, a Prw3000 and also considering waitng for this 3500 but I eventually get a 270 as 3500 is too expensive to me. Though I am really happy with my 270 now but the rotatable bazel and 200m WR really had my eyes. Thanks for sharing. Nice watch! I would like to see it on your wrist.
> 
> BTW, How much did u get this?


Thanks. I'll add wrist shots at a later time too. I got it at the current price it's available for now on Rakuten. (actually a little less as I had some Rakuten points to use)


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Very sweet and nice to see real life pictures! More pictures please. I was not expecting a rotatable bezel. How does it feel, is it snug like the PAW-1500 or sloppy loose like the PRW-2500?

I am loving that SS bezel. Not concerned with price you paid but, if I may ask, which seller did you use?

Thanks again for the pictures, I've been waiting for them


----------



## filthyj24

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

The watch looks much better in person than the official pictures, however I still prefer the looks of my 3000. Anyway, congrats on the new watch!


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



filthyj24 said:


> The watch looks much better in person than the official pictures, however I still prefer the looks of my 3000. Anyway, congrats on the new watch!


Thanks! I agree, it looks much better in person than the pics. It's a good deal bigger than the 3000. Both in diameter and height, as far as I can tell. Will take measurements another day.

Sorry guys, but I have to go to bed now, and probably won't be writing much this week. Will add more this weekend!



Rocat said:


> Very sweet and nice to see real life pictures! More pictures please. I was not expecting a rotatable bezel. How does it feel, is it snug like the PAW-1500 or sloppy loose like the PRW-2500?
> 
> I am loving that SS bezel. Not concerned with price you paid but, if I may ask, which seller did you use?
> 
> Thanks again for the pictures, I've been waiting for them


Thanks! How does the bezel feel? Not really sure how to describe it. It's easy to turn, smooth, but don't think it would move by itself unless perhaps it gets bumped on a rock. I'm pretty impressed with the looks of the bezel, myself.

I used Quelleheure. (had to look up the spelling!) This was my 2nd purchase from them (the other was a GPW-1000), and my experience has been excellent service from them. They emailed me shortly after my order was placed and told me they'd ship the watch on the 20th (its release date) -- and I got another email on Feb 19th stating that it was shipped! (when I was emailed in the States on the 19th it was the 20th in Japan)

Will add more (and better) pics on the weekend. Won't really have time before that. I will try to capture all angles of the watch! ;-)


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> Hey guys, I have been waiting for this one, had it on order, and it was shipped immediately when this new model was released in Japan. I just received it today - here are a few quick pics. ;-)
> 
> I have to say, I'm very happy with it. The look and feel of it surpasses my expectations. I was already familiar with what to expect from the module.
> 
> I also have a PRG-270, and this one was about 1.5 times more expensive than the 270. And you know what? It shows with this PRW-3500. Primary differences -- 3500 has a metal (and rotating) bezel, better quality buttons, a much better (no doubt stronger) strap attachment system, 200m WR, atomic, and a strap that feels like it is of higher quality. (less of a "plasticky" feel than the strap on the 270) Don't get me wrong, the 270 is GREAT for the money, but IMO this one blows it out of the water - as you might expect for the price difference. I'll add some side-by-side pics at a later date. If I were going on a hard-core outdoor adventure and needed a Protrek to stand up to all kinds of nasty elements and rough duty, I wouldn't even think twice -- would pick the 3500 any day of the week.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics!  Sorry for the lousy indoor shots but it's a bit cold outside right now for a photoshoot -- at about 17 deg F! :-d


thanks for pics.i wanted to know if bezel is as shiny as some pictures show.so bezel is not shiny but "mellowed down " color.i like its color.
one weakness prw 3000 had was its strap structure.casio should use this strap ( used in 3500) in every protrek.its the most tough and comfortable strap plus fits on many of protreks.
but size of prw 3500 is bit larger .i wish they had given same looks in prw 3000 or prg 270 size.
anyway good looking piece.prices will not come down though for few months atleast.its titanium strap version is coming out next month than may be resin strap one prices come down a bit.

PRG260 56.3 x 50.6 x 15.6mm / 87g
PRG270 54.6 x 52.4 x 14.4mm / 67g
PRG550 56.8 x 49.3 x 14.2mm / 79.6g
PRW3000 56.0 x 47.0 x 12.3mm / 62g
GW9400 55.2 × 53.5 × 18.2 mm / 93g

PRW3500 56.9 x 53.4 x 14.5mm / 89g 
gwn 1000. 44.9 × 55.8 × 16.2 mm


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Very nice acquisition Time4Playnow!

The PRW3500 shares the same resin band and couple other parts as the PRG260 and PRG550, confirmed by Pacparts. Yes, the watch's not on sale yet in the States, but they're sell parts already! LOL ;-) So those of you who owned those two watches, you've got interchangeable parts.

In many ways, the 3500 is very similar to the 260, I wonder how will they compare.


----------



## adi911

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Bigger and heavier than PRG550? I wonder why... it is the module from PRW3000 in a case PRG550-like. No analog motors or "difficult" parts to fit in. I guess is the looks and maybe some more rubber inside for extra shock resistance. 
Great looking, thanks for pics. I totally like bigger watches and the design on PRW3500 is quite appealing.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



adi911 said:


> Bigger and heavier than PRG550? I wonder why...


The PRG550's 100m WR, both the PRG260 and PRW3500 are 200m WR. I guess it adds more weight to make the case with higher water pressure resistance. On top of that, the PRG260 also uses the bulkier V2 sensors, that's why it's the heaviest.

Oh wait... the PRW3500 is 2g heavier than the PRG260, now I am stunned...


----------



## spudslatte

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> Hey guys, I have been waiting for this one, had it on order, and it was shipped immediately when this new model was released in Japan. I just received it today - here are a few quick pics. ;-)
> 
> I have to say, I'm very happy with it. The look and feel of it surpasses my expectations. I was already familiar with what to expect from the module.


Congratulations on this purchase and best of luck. It is a very fine watch


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Do any of you guys have the orange one on order? I am curious to see what looks like with real world pictures.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



hiker said:


> thanks for pics.i wanted to know if bezel is as shiny as some pictures show.so bezel is not shiny but "mellowed down " color.i like its color.
> one weakness prw 3000 had was its strap structure.casio should use this strap ( used in 3500) in every protrek.its the most tough and comfortable strap plus fits on many of protreks.
> but size of prw 3500 is bit larger .i wish they had given same looks in prw 3000 or prg 270 size.
> anyway good looking piece.prices will not come down though for few months atleast.its titanium strap version is coming out next month than may be resin strap one prices come down a bit.
> 
> PRG260 56.3 x 50.6 x 15.6mm / 87g
> PRG270 54.6 x 52.4 x 14.4mm / 67g
> PRG550 56.8 x 49.3 x 14.2mm / 79.6g
> PRW3000 56.0 x 47.0 x 12.3mm / 62g
> GW9400 55.2 × 53.5 × 18.2 mm / 93g
> PRW3500 56.9 x 53.4 x 14.5mm / 89g
> gwn 1000. 44.9 × 55.8 × 16.2 mm


No problem. I'm not sure the bezel tone comes through really well in my pics since the lighting wasn't great. The bezel is only shiny on the parts where the "N," "S," "E," and "W" are. The rest of the bezel is more of a matte finish. Outdoor pics, when I can take them, should show the bezel color a little better.

Curious why you say the prw 3000 has a weak strap structure? You don't mean where the strap attaches to the case, do you? Cause it looks real similar to the 3500's method of attachment.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



watch_geek2014 said:


> Very nice acquisition Time4Playnow!
> 
> The PRW3500 shares the same resin band and couple other parts as the PRG260 and PRG550, confirmed by Pacparts. Yes, the watch's not on sale yet in the States, but they're sell parts already! LOL ;-) So those of you who owned those two watches, you've got interchangeable parts.
> 
> In many ways, the 3500 is very similar to the 260, I wonder how will they compare.


Thank you! I didn't know that the 3500 has the same band as those other watches -- neither of which I own. I can tell you that before I received the 3500, I thought I'd be putting a zulu strap on it. But I actually like the strap a lot - it's very comfortable, so I think I'll just leave the stock strap on it. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Rocat said:


> Do any of you guys have the orange one on order? I am curious to see what looks like with real world pictures.


Not me! hehe I must admit though that I do like the look of the orange one. (but not as much as the one I got)

I think you'll be pretty impressed with the looks of the 3500 once I can post some outdoor pics with good lighting. It's a sharp one! Especially for a digital watch, I think it looks very good. What I mean by that is, for me usually analogs have a sharper, more upscale look -- but not with this one, so much. Casio has really done a nice job with it. To me it looks way better than the stock photos I've seen of it. ;-)


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> No problem. I'm not sure the bezel tone comes through really well in my pics since the lighting wasn't great. The bezel is only shiny on the parts where the "N," "S," "E," and "W" are. The rest of the bezel is more of a matte finish. Outdoor pics, when I can take them, should show the bezel color a little better.
> 
> Curious why you say the prw 3000 has a weak strap structure? You don't mean where the strap attaches to the case, do you? Cause it looks real similar to the 3500's method of attachment.


not weak per se.i ment compared to prg/prw 550/250/260/3500 strap....prw 3000 strap is also thinner/narrower and softer and that atleast gives feel of being less strong.dont know how it behave over time though


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



watch_geek2014 said:


> The PRG550's 100m WR, both the PRG260 and PRW3500 are 200m WR. I guess it adds more weight to make the case with higher water pressure resistance. On top of that, the PRG260 also uses the bulkier V2 sensors, that's why it's the heaviest.
> 
> Oh wait... the PRW3500 is 2g heavier than the PRG260, now I am stunned...


v2 sensor does not necessirily mean heavier watch.prw 3000 and prg 240 were one of lightest protreks i ever used.they were almost equal in weight to prw 3000/prg 270


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Sounds to me like it has the build quality of the old PAW-1500. It also seems, based on your description, the bezel is the same type as the PAW-1500; brushed SS except over the compass markings of E,W,N,S.
My PRG-260 is being delivered today. It will be real hard not to order the PRW-3500 very soon. Especially with enough funds sitting in PayPal to cover it. :roll::-d



Time4Playnow said:


> Not me! hehe I must admit though that I do like the look of the orange one. (but not as much as the one I got)
> 
> I think you'll be pretty impressed with the looks of the 3500 once I can post some outdoor pics with good lighting. It's a sharp one! Especially for a digital watch, I think it looks very good. What I mean by that is, for me usually analogs have a sharper, more upscale look -- but not with this one, so much. Casio has really done a nice job with it. To me it looks way better than the stock photos I've seen of it. ;-)


----------



## Odie

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

My "Y" says hi!


----------



## aurabattler

Really nice watch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Odie said:


> My "Y" says hi!


hmmm.blue buttons.

ok how is the visibility of digits in indoors?better than prw 3000 and negative rangeman or not?


----------



## Odie

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

It's ok, but the digits (main time) are definitely bigger than most Protrek/Pathfinder watches I've had. The display is crisp with the way the watch is designed. Casio did a good job with this model. Watch, they'll come out with some new Protrek at Baselworld...lol


----------



## SSingh1975

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Nice pickup and the SS bezel is probably the single highlight of the watch itself. Debating between the newer PRW3000 (with SS bezel) or this (orange/black model).

ONLY thing is I don't like how Casio removed the day/date/month feature found in the older Protreks. Now you only get day/date or day/month. Weird how even the newer models refuse to be that 'perfect' ABC watch. The pricing is also on the higher end considering for $500, the Fenix 3 pretty much makes almost all ABC/digital watches obsolete (the resolution alone kills every digital watch out there).


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



SSingh1975 said:


> Nice pickup and the SS bezel is probably the single highlight of the watch itself. Debating between the newer PRW3000 (with SS bezel) or this (orange/black model).
> 
> ONLY thing is I don't like how Casio removed the day/date/month feature found in the older Protreks. Now you only get day/date or day/month. Weird how even the newer models refuse to be that 'perfect' ABC watch. The pricing is also on the higher end considering for $500, the Fenix 3 pretty much makes almost all ABC/digital watches obsolete (the resolution alone kills every digital watch out there).


Thanks. I agree, the SS bezel really gives this Protrek a special look. Definitely gives it a certain style. I haven't seen the newer PRW-3000 you mention, but if it's the same size as all other PRW-3000s, then that is probably going to help you decide, as the 3000 is significantly smaller than the 3500 as you probably know.

I don't like the changed day/date option on the newer Protreks either as much as the old. But it doesn't bother me enough to stop me from getting the watch!

Re. your point about the Fenix 3, that might be true for some people. But I think that's like comparing apples and oranges. One is a smart watch and one isn't. The Fenix 3 will have to be constantly recharged. The Protrek - not. (plugged in, of course) And while I don't own a smart watch like the Fenix, I have to think that it probably would not be as tough or durable as the Protrek. And plus, you can get a 3500 for nearly half of what the Fenix 3 costs. In any case, I can tell you there is no danger of me abandoning my ABC Protreks or G's for a smart watch. Owners of a Fenix or similar watch might laugh at my watch choice or look down their nose at me, but I couldn't care less. ;-)


----------



## aurabattler

I think the Fenix is actually not comparable to a Protrek or a G. I considered Fenix a wrist device with full gear functions which include timing. A Protrek is a watch with certain features. It is a completely different segment. In terms of reliability, eveyone has his own definition. Functions can be a concern, accuracy can be a concern, toughness can also be a concern as well as battery. It simply depends on the concerns. Don't get me wrong. Fenix is definitely a great device for outdoor but it is just a lot more than a digital ABC watch which Protrek cannot fullfil. Protrek or G is just a watch with certain features in incredible toughness. You never need to worry about breaking it or you don't even need to think about the battery. They are both very good watches... just different.


----------



## Odie

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

The solar capability of the new Protrek watches are enough for me to never get a Fenix or Ambit. That's most important to me. I don't want to be camping and worrying about charging watches, etc.


----------



## Smaug

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

...so it's a PRW-3000 with a compass bezel.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

The elephant in the room is yes, the module is exactly the same. Same can be said for the cheaper (just as durable) PRG-270. But it is more. Bigger, stouter case with 20bar WR, better "tool" presence than a PRW-3000, which I consider a dress watch.



Smaug said:


> ...so it's a PRW-3000 with a compass bezel.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Rocat said:


> The elephant in the room is yes, the module is exactly the same. Same can be said for the cheaper (just as durable) PRG-270. But it is more. Bigger, stouter case with 20bar WR, better "tool" presence than a PRW-3000, which I consider a dress watch.


Well said!! The 3500 is BIGGER, BADDER, and AWESOME-ER!! :-d (not to mention that for most of the 3000 models, we're talking an aluminum bezel vs. SS)

Since the modules are the same, I guess it really comes down to what your personal preferences are and what you value most in a watch. I like them bigger and with a certain style that the 3500 has.


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

i just cant help to think casio tried to cram everything into one, and that shows in the bezel too with both letter designations and degrees.
and especially combined with the dial of the prw3000, it starts to look very messy...like a whole 5 lines of text before reaching the lcd.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Time for some new pics!! Rocat, hopefully these are what you need to help you make a decision.

I included some comparison pics with the 270, 3000, and a Ranger!! :-!





















Now the 3500 and 270:







Now the 3500 and the 3000:





Finally the 3500 and the Ranger:


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

I just noticed yours was made on the 13th day of 2015, pretty cool.



Odie said:


> My "Y" says hi!


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Thanks for the extra pictures. :-! Now all I need to do is explain to the wife why, after just receiving a watch yesterday, I need to order another one....from Japan. :-d



Time4Playnow said:


> Time for some new pics!! Rocat, hopefully these are what you need to help you make a decision.
> 
> I included some comparison pics with the 270, 3000, and a Ranger!! :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the 3500 and 270:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the 3500 and the 3000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the 3500 and the Ranger:


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

its bigger than the prg270?


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Everdying said:


> its bigger than the prg270?


My informal measurements:

3500 -- 54 x 53 x 14mm (lug-to-lug x width x depth)

270 -- 53 x 52 x 13mm

3000 -- 54 x 47 x 12mm


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Everdying said:


> its bigger than the prg270?


Yes it is bigger in every dimension:
PRW-3500 56.9 X 53.4 X 14.8
PRG-270 54.6 X 52.4 X 14.4


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Everdying said:


> its bigger than the prg270?


Even the font for the digits are bigger, as shown in the pictures above!


----------



## Odie

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Rocat said:


> I just noticed yours was made on the 13th day of 2015, pretty cool.


You know, everyone has always assumed that the watches were made then based on that code but did anyone ever consider that it was just the back that was produced then...lol...ok back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## Odie

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



watch_geek2014 said:


> Even the font for the digits are bigger, as shown in the pictures above!


The size of the digits on the 3500 are the biggest I've seen in a Protrek in the past few years.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Odie said:


> The size of the digits on the 3500 are the biggest I've seen in a Protrek in the past few years.


I think both the PRW3000 and PRW3500 are the same in digits size. Just that they use different graphics for the two lines above and below the digits. (see Time4Playnow's pic below). They're exactly the same module anyway.



Time4Playnow said:


> ...
> 
> Now the 3500 and the 3000:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Yes the digits are the same size. It's an illusion that they are bigger.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



watch_geek2014 said:


> I think both the PRW3000 and PRW3500 are the same in digits size. Just that they use different graphics for the two lines above and below the digits. (see Time4Playnow's pic below). They're exactly the same module anyway.


I just measured them. The 3000 and 3500 do have digits that are the same size (height) -- about 8mm. In contrast the digits on the 270 are about 1.5-2mm shorter, and about 3mm shorter on the Rangeman.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

That is interesting considering the two modules are the same minus atomic sync. The assumption would be the digits would be the same. Oh well, you live you learn.


----------



## boofhead123

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

love the pics. looking at an orange one. does anyone have one of those yet. i am a bit concerned that the lcd is going to be more of an orange colour and not a nice clean look of the regular version. also regarding the versions with the black outer bezel, will this stainless version hold up better than a prw3000 with regards to the black being scratched up. i currently have a prg200g where the black has only really been scratched off the very edges only and it has been worn every day to work on construction sites for the last 3.5 years and has been smashed into brick walls etc. pics i have seen of the prw 3000 show significantly more damage than my current watch in this regard with almost bit scratches in the metal also that makes the watch look stuffed. thanks for any info. ps what prices are these being purchased for. i have seen anywhere from 280 to 440 usd.


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> Time for some new pics!! Rocat, hopefully these are what you need to help you make a decision.
> 
> I included some comparison pics with the 270, 3000, and a Ranger!! :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the 3500 and 270:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the 3500 and the 3000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the 3500 and the Ranger:


awesome pictures.will really help us in deciding.
the size of 3500 is large.it even seems bit larger than rangeman!i wish casio had made prw 3500 the same size as 3000.because there are many large sized g shocks and protreks but for women and men with smaller wrists options are few.

anyway 3500 is very well made watch its clear from pictures and reviews.
i was about to pull the trigger on gulfmaster all black model.gwn 1000c.
but now i am in doubt.
gulfmaster has killer looks and is an ana digi watch (i wanted ana digi as i have a lot of digital watches).only thing that makes me worried now is that gulfmaster is not so popular if we see g shock forum and etc.either it was sold less due to high price (or whatever)or something.. but due to its unique strap structure if in future its production is stopped than we may not find a new strap for this watch .so it means almost 400 /500 dollars gone to waste.but if i get 3500 than any strap can fit on it,even non casio ones.

what you people suggest.how long will gulfmaster strap last with heavy use like mountain climbing etc in your opinion?once bitten twice shy!in past i could never find strap of some models of my casios when i needed them the most...and gulfmaster,s strap is such that no other strap can fit this watch!so i am in a limbo....wish all casio protrek/gshock straps were interchangeable!


----------



## aurabattler

Looks like the titanium version is released. It's like around 100dollars more. Quite a good deal.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

I do not think the orange one would be as bad as the horrible orange lcd from the PAG-240.

Here is a picture from WUS from member bidle showing the orange lcd. 


It is from this thread about the PRW-3000
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-prw-3000-a-885953-18.html

For now your best bet would be Rakuten and use these suggested sellers: Sunknots e-bloom, or quellehuere. Their prices are all with a few bucks of each other and all have great reputations here on WUS.



boofhead123 said:


> love the pics. looking at an orange one. does anyone have one of those yet. i am a bit concerned that the lcd is going to be more of an orange colour and not a nice clean look of the regular version. also regarding the versions with the black outer bezel, will this stainless version hold up better than a prw3000 with regards to the black being scratched up. i currently have a prg200g where the black has only really been scratched off the very edges only and it has been worn every day to work on construction sites for the last 3.5 years and has been smashed into brick walls etc. pics i have seen of the prw 3000 show significantly more damage than my current watch in this regard with almost bit scratches in the metal also that makes the watch look stuffed. thanks for any info. ps what prices are these being purchased for. i have seen anywhere from 280 to 440 usd.


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

true .orange one,s lcd in 3500 is more like in 3000.search net images to confirm


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



hiker said:


> awesome pictures.will really help us in deciding.
> the size of 3500 is large.it even seems bit larger than rangeman!i wish casio had made prw 3500 the same size as 3000.because there are many large sized g shocks and protreks but for women and men with smaller wrists options are few.
> 
> anyway 3500 is very well made watch its clear from pictures and reviews.
> i was about to pull the trigger on gulfmaster all black model.gwn 1000c.
> but now i am in doubt.
> gulfmaster has killer looks and is an ana digi watch (i wanted ana digi as i have a lot of digital watches).only thing that makes me worried now is that gulfmaster is not so popular if we see g shock forum and etc.either it was sold less due to high price (or whatever)or something.. but due to its unique strap structure if in future its production is stopped than we may not find a new strap for this watch .so it means almost 400 /500 dollars gone to waste.but if i get 3500 than any strap can fit on it,even non casio ones.
> 
> what you people suggest.how long will gulfmaster strap last with heavy use like mountain climbing etc in your opinion?once bitten twice shy!in past i could never find strap of some models of my casios when i needed them the most...and gulfmaster,s strap is such that no other strap can fit this watch!so i am in a limbo....wish all casio protrek/gshock straps were interchangeable!


Glad you liked the pics. You have a point about the size of the 3500 vs. the Rangeman. Actually they are similar in measurement, the 3500 is a little bigger lug-to-lug and the Rangeman is 4mm thicker. So MY measurements (not the official ones from Casio's website) are: 3500 -- 54 x 53 x 14mm (lug-to-lug x width x depth) and Rangeman -- 52 x 54 x 18mm. I guess the lug-to-lug measurement can vary a little depending on where you measure from. I tried to be consistent in the way I measured them, and the Ranger is definitely a couple mm shorter in the lug-to-lug length. The depth though of the Ranger really gives it a good wrist presence, IMO. And one note about the Rangeman's width -- it is 54mm at the widest point -- from the outside of the sensor to the outside of the RESIN right next to the crown. If you measure instead from the sensor to the outside of the crown, the width is 53mm -- same as 3500.

But here's another interesting thing to note. The dial width alone of the two watches (crystal edge to crystal edge) -- Ranger is 30mm wide; 3500 is 32mm. Then, because of the way the 3500 is designed with that bezel, I think it helps the watch to look larger. (though at above 50mm, it really IS large, anyway)

How do they look side-by-side on the wrist? Honestly to me, I think they look nearly comparable in size. (and we know the Rangeman is large) The extra dial opening and bezel of the 3500 giving it a larger appearance is offset a bit by the Ranger's height, so all-in-all they look pretty close in size to me.

As for the Gulfmaster GWN-1000C, I have this watch also. It has a KILLER look - love it! (though I think the 3500 looks pretty awesome too) Now the Gulfies all have straps that "feel" softer than other g-shock/protrek straps. I'd have to think that the 3500's strap would last longer than the Gulfie's strap. Then the 3500 also has an advantage in that you can put a zulu on it if you want. But if you really want the Gulfie, you could just buy a couple extra straps to have when you need them. They are about $37-40 on Pacparts. And if you wait a little while, I'm sure prices will fall for that Gulfie on Ebay. Just a couple weeks ago, I saw an auction end on the 1000C model for $330. Eventually you can probably get it around $300 or slightly less.

Just from a looks/style perspective though, for me it's hard to give a recommendation between the 3500 and the 1000C Gulfie. I like them BOTH a great deal. And since one is digital and one is ana-digi, it's hard to do a direct comparison just on looks. I guess I'd give the edge to the 3500 for value and versatility with straps.. The style edge though might have to go with the Gulfie, at least for me... ;-) * EDIT: oh, and I'm sure most people reading this probably already know this, but just a reminder -- the Gulfmaster has a tide graph and moon age, which the 3500 does not have. But then, the Gulfie does not have the 3500's sunrise/sunset times....


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

p.s. The funny thing about this thread for me is, with all of the comparisons and sizing info -- I am appreciating my 3000 more now!! At 47mm wide it's not as small as I thought it was. It's kind of what Casio says it is -- a compact case. But it's still large enough to do the job (digits the same size as those in the 3500), and is large enough to wear even for "large watch" guys like me. After all, even I don't want to wear the 50mm+ monsters ALL the time! :-d I have re-discovered what I have long known about my watch hobby -- I like them all for different reasons!! ;-)


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

yes.rangeman wears smaller than 3500 because of bezel placement and structure.also 3500 is more round and this makes it seem larger..but depth wise 3500 is clearly flatter.

as for gulfmaster.its looks tempt me ,otherwise I usually prefer protreks


----------



## xevious

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Nice buy, T4P. I have to say, that's one beautiful looking Protrek. I've not yet bought a Rangeman, but had been planning to about a year after the release... so I could pick up one someone grew tired of, for a nice price (I honestly don't care to buy new--I'm patient!). But I have to say, I'm thinking I might go with a PRW-3500 instead. :-!


----------



## pegase747

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Love it,

I love my Hybrid PRG250 case with PRG-200 movement, so this is actually similar but with the PRG-270/PRW3000 movement, very nice.

I suppose that a 22mm NATO strap can be fitted on those lugs in the same way as on the PRG-200/PRG-250 ?? That was one of the issue for me not buying the PRW-3000, but went for the PRG-270 with a Morellato velcro instead.

I would much prefer a trusty NATO on a Protrek and I love my PRG-270 movement.
That would just fit the bill perfectly. And it looks very sturdy !

Is there any chance you can measure the lug width, or take a picture with a ruler next the lugs ?

That would be fantastic !

Cheers Pierre


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Measured and verified that the lug width is 22mm -- same as PRW-2500.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Personally I prefer the ProTrek/Pathfinder button layout for the functions of A,B,C, each having their own dedicated button. Using one button for all three functions and having to scroll seems needlessly complicated. That is just one of the reasons I have not bought a Rangeman.


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Rocat said:


> Personally I prefer the ProTrek/Pathfinder button layout for the functions of A,B,C, each having their own dedicated button. Using one button for all three functions and having to scroll seems needlessly complicated. That is just one of the reasons I have not bought a Rangeman.


i now have a prg270, prw6000 and a rangeman.
the thing about the rangeman when scrolling thru is that each mode has a diff beep - 1 beep for alti, 2 beeps for compass, 3 beeps for baro...tho it probably would have made more sense if baro had 2 beeps and compass 3 beeps...why casio why?
nevertheless, it makes it easy to determine which mode ur in just by listening once u get used to it.
its still a pretty cool and different piece, plus it is currently the ultimate gshock


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

That is a valid counter point. But I still prefer to have separate buttons



Everdying said:


> i now have a prg270, prw6000 and a rangeman.
> the thing about the rangeman when scrolling thru is that each mode has a diff beep - 1 beep for alti, 2 beeps for compass, 3 beeps for baro...tho it probably would have made more sense if baro had 2 beeps and compass 3 beeps...why casio why?
> nevertheless, it makes it easy to determine which mode ur in just by listening once u get used to it.
> its still a pretty cool and different piece, plus it is currently the ultimate gshock


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

I'll point out one other thing I've discovered about the 3500 that differs from the Rangeman..

When you turn on the light on the 3500, you can scroll through as many modes as you can in 3 seconds and the light stays on. With the Ranger, if you try the same thing, the light goes off the instant that the mode button is pressed! :-s Why Casio designed the Ranger to work that way, I don't know... Might matter to some and not to others. To me, not so much.

And speaking of separate buttons on the Protrek, Rocat, I really just like the way the buttons on the 3500 look!! Kind of like a gnarly tread you'd see on the toughest hiking boot, or something like that. Just adds to the 'tough' look of the Protrek. The Rangeman's button - meh - it's okay, nothing special w/how it looks. As for me, I don't mind the single ABC button on the Ranger. But on the Protreks I do like the separate buttons.


----------



## SSingh1975

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Got the orange model incoming from Sunclots now ...hoping I get it on time...heading to Fiji/Australia in 2 weeks time for a 2 week vacation and have several hike trips planned.

ONLY ONLY thing that'd be make me flip this would be the fit itself. I have smaller wrist but did try out a green rangeman at Macy's today and I think I can pull it off.

The painful wait begins now :-(.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> I'll point out one other thing I've discovered about the 3500 that differs from the Rangeman..
> 
> When you turn on the light on the 3500, you can scroll through as many modes as you can in 3 seconds and the light stays on...


Since you mention light. Is the 3500 light identical to 3000? Still 2 LEDs on the left of screen?


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> I'll point out one other thing I've discovered about the 3500 that differs from the Rangeman..
> 
> When you turn on the light on the 3500, you can scroll through as many modes as you can in 3 seconds and the light stays on. With the Ranger, if you try the same thing, the light goes off the instant that the mode button is pressed! :-s Why Casio designed the Ranger to work that way, I don't know... Might matter to some and not to others. To me, not so much.
> 
> And speaking of separate buttons on the Protrek, Rocat, I really just like the way the buttons on the 3500 look!! Kind of like a gnarly tread you'd see on the toughest hiking boot, or something like that. Just adds to the 'tough' look of the Protrek. The Rangeman's button - meh - it's okay, nothing special w/how it looks. As for me, I don't mind the single ABC button on the Ranger. But on the Protreks I do like the separate buttons.


hmm maybe the PRW3500 module is different than other protreks?
both my PRG270 and PRW6000 the light also goes off the instant the mode button is pressed, i would guess the PRW3000 does the same thing.

now i wonder about the PRW3500...does the compass continue working when the light button is pressed?


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

lets see if 3500 is released in more color schemes.and cloth leather strap as well.but I will wait a bit before ultimately getting one may be.
when is the baselworld?any idea?


----------



## aaamax

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

What do you guys think...
will this replace the 3000? Or will it coexist for years to come?
Rotating bezel, for what purpose? Is there something on the screen to show a measurement, like a compass arrow?


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

I have my PRG-270 on today and tried to scroll through the modes after pressing the light button. It of course immediately turns off the light. SO if the light does stay on during mode changes with the light on, that is just another reason to get the PRW-3500.



Time4Playnow said:


> I'll point out one other thing I've discovered about the 3500 that differs from the Rangeman..
> 
> When you turn on the light on the 3500, you can scroll through as many modes as you can in 3 seconds and the light stays on.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Pictures of course will be mandatory. Fiji, Wow! makes me wish I was back in High School and surfing again.



SSingh1975 said:


> Got the orange model incoming from Sunclots now ...hoping I get it on time...heading to Fiji/Australia in 2 weeks time for a 2 week vacation and have several hike trips planned.
> 
> ONLY ONLY thing that'd be make me flip this would be the fit itself. I have smaller wrist but did try out a green rangeman at Macy's today and I think I can pull it off.
> 
> The painful wait begins now :-(.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Swedish humor? It's ABC watch. Some here have read that the PRW-3000 is discontinued. But I have not seen anything on it.



aaamax said:


> What do you guys think...
> will this replace the 3000? Or will it coexist for years to come?
> Rotating bezel, for what purpose? Is there something on the screen to show a measurement, like a compass arrow?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



aaamax said:


> Rotating bezel, for what purpose? Is there something on the screen to show a measurement, like a compass arrow?


The PRW3500, just like the PRW3000 and PRG270, uses pointer marks on the outer edge of the display to indicate North. By rotating the bezel, so that "N" on bezel coincide with the North pointer on the display, you can read the bearing directly from the bezel. At 12 o'clock the bearing on the bezel should match the heading measurement on the display.

A watch with a fix bearing bezel, like the PRG270, to use the bearing on the bezel you have to rotate the entire watch so that "N" on bezel coincide with the North pointer on display. But doing so, you lost track of your 12 o'clock heading.

A watch with a reverse compass rose bezel (fixed), like the PRG550, the bearing on the bezel where the North pointer is pointing, is the 12 o'clock heading and should match the displayed heading measurement. You don't need to rotate the bezel or the watch for this case.


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



aaamax said:


> What do you guys think...
> will this replace the 3000? Or will it coexist for years to come?
> Rotating bezel, for what purpose? Is there something on the screen to show a measurement, like a compass arrow?


years to come?

nope...casio brings more abc models than any other company.so in year or two we may not remember 3000/3500 as much..
but casio did break its monotony when they launched prw3000.it was first compact size protrek that can easily pass as every day watch...this was surprise because watch makers want us to buy more than one watch...like u buy edifice for dress,protrek for hike,and g shock for rough sports!
so thank you casio for prw 3000!because whenever i wore dress watch in past i would feel uncomfortable when i needed sensor info outside!with prw 3000t etc i can use this watch in every occasion without looking out of place.not tht i care that what other people think.but a compact watch has its benefits in certain occasions.

as for 3500 it reminds me of prg 260 every time i see it....prg 260 is still one of my fav watches....even its strap (which some say is uncomfortable ) is very tough and wear tear/scratch resistant.
so unless i sell 260 i may not get 3500.may be wait for what casio launches this year, later?
i have eyes on gulfmaster as well.

baselworld is coming and casio usually launches something new there.what will be new this year?
would casio enter gps/abc combo watches race?
garmin fenix/suunto ambit are becoming very popular.so will casio enter the race?or has casio something else in its sleeves


----------



## filthyj24

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Rocat said:


> I have my PRG-270 on today and tried to scroll through the modes after pressing the light button. It of course immediately turns off the light. SO if the light does stay on during mode changes with the light on, that is just another reason to get the PRW-3500.


The light on my prw 3000 stays on.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Everdying said:


> hmm maybe the PRW3500 module is different than other protreks?
> both my PRG270 and PRW6000 the light also goes off the instant the mode button is pressed, i would guess the PRW3000 does the same thing.
> 
> now i wonder about the PRW3500...does the compass continue working when the light button is pressed?


Sorry for the late reply. Pesky things like sleep and work got in the way! :-d

Your question is something I wouldn't have even checked out on my own. But after doing so, I can confirm that the 3500 and 3000 use the SAME module, for these reasons:


w/both the 3000 and 3500, when the light is on, the compass bearing measurement stops! (go figure??)
w/both of these watches, when the light is on you can scroll through the modes and the light will stay on. (for 3 seconds)
the digits on the display are the same height.
both have the 3414 module number.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



watch_geek2014 said:


> Since you mention light. Is the 3500 light identical to 3000? Still 2 LEDs on the left of screen?


Yes, it is the same -- two LEDs!


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



hiker said:


> lets see if 3500 is released in more color schemes.and cloth leather strap as well.but I will wait a bit before ultimately getting one may be.
> when is the baselworld?any idea?


March 19-26! Not long...

Baselworld 2015 - The World Watch and Jewellery Show


----------



## aurabattler

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Pesky things like sleep and work got in the way! :-d
> 
> Your question is something I wouldn't have even checked out on my own. But after doing so, I can confirm that the 3500 and 3000 use the SAME module, for these reasons:
> 
> 
> w/both the 3000 and 3500, when the light is on, the compass bearing measurement stops! (go figure??)
> w/both of these watches, when the light is on you can scroll through the modes and the light will stay on. (for 3 seconds)
> the digits on the display are the same height.
> both have the 3414 module number.


I checked with my 270 which supposed to be the same as 3000 and 3500 with the atom missing.

If I light on the watch and start any sensor, the reading won't come out until the light goes off. If I turn on the light after any sensor, the light turns on and the screen stay on the sensor mode but the sensor stops. That means the reading just freezes for like 3 seconds when the light is on and then resumes when the light is off.


----------



## ufosnowcat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

pff choices

From all i can gather the 3000 and the 3500 are identical modules.
For me the benefit of the 3000 would be the size, 
benefit of the 3500 would 20bar water resistance, rotating bezel is nice but less important for me.

being able to wear it going to +-20m depth scubaing would be nice (but i did do that ocasionally with my current 10 bar one)
20m = 3bar but they seem to advise against using a 10 bar watch for that.

atm i have a PRG-80T that is +- dead due to an open error (i have no clue on how much it would cost to have it fixed) 
+ the small bars in the wristband (titanium) have been bending and started snapping loose when under some pressure.
i have had this watch for over 7 years (longest i ever had a watch and no changing batteries but the battery is draining a lot faster now)


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

open error comes when watch,s tiny spring loses connection with a small metal plate on backplate of watch.search this forum.you will find solution for this.its easy.i repaired my prg 90 myself by opening the watch and aligning the spring.this metal plate you can stick in right position with glue .."open " message will disappear.no need to take it to watch maker who may charge you needlessly...
I happens in watches after years of use in hot climate etc which somehow displaces the thin metal plate so it loses contact with tiny spring in module that is required

check below thread to know more

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-riseman-already-dying-fixed-see-pics-thread-730665.html


----------



## ufosnowcat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

tnx i got it working again  
pictures are missing in that thread, if someone still has them or could make new ones it could help others 
they are not easy to get open 

damn, now i don't have an excuse anymore to get a new one ;p


----------



## Cobia

Time4Playnow said:


> Hey guys, I have been waiting for this one, had it on order, and it was shipped immediately when this new model was released in Japan. I just received it today - here are a few quick pics. ;-)
> 
> I have to say, I'm very happy with it. The look and feel of it surpasses my expectations. I was already familiar with what to expect from the module.
> 
> I also have a PRG-270, and this one was about 1.5 times more expensive than the 270. And you know what? It shows with this PRW-3500. Primary differences -- 3500 has a metal (and rotating) bezel, better quality buttons, a much better (no doubt stronger) strap attachment system, 200m WR, atomic, and a strap that feels like it is of higher quality. (less of a "plasticky" feel than the strap on the 270) Don't get me wrong, the 270 is GREAT for the money, but IMO this one blows it out of the water - as you might expect for the price difference. I'll add some side-by-side pics at a later date. If I were going on a hard-core outdoor adventure and needed a Protrek to stand up to all kinds of nasty elements and rough duty, I wouldn't even think twice -- would pick the 3500 any day of the week.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics!  Sorry for the lousy indoor shots but it's a bit cold outside right now for a photoshoot -- at about 17 deg F! :-d


Man i shouldnt have opened this blog lol, man this baby is SWEET, love the design and size, really nice bezel, this is going on the short list, congrats mate, very slick protrek.

And ive just realised it doesnt have that terrible piece of plastic over the case back, ive oftened wondered why they used it, i cant see any practical use and it gets sticky on your wrist and gunk builds up in it, this one has a nice clean SS baseback to go on the wrist, awesome.


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Pesky things like sleep and work got in the way! :-d
> 
> Your question is something I wouldn't have even checked out on my own. But after doing so, I can confirm that the 3500 and 3000 use the SAME module, for these reasons:
> 
> 
> w/both of these watches, when the light is on you can scroll through the modes and the light will stay on. (for 3 seconds)


now i'm wondering has there been a modification in the PRW3000 module?
the ones i've tried here, soon as i press the mode button the light instantly goes off.


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



ufosnowcat said:


> tnx i got it working again
> pictures are missing in that thread, if someone still has them or could make new ones it could help others
> they are not easy to get open
> 
> damn, now i don't have an excuse anymore to get a new one ;p


let me give you an excuse....end of world is nigh.so you need an extra solar abc to navigate 

get a new one and use 80 as a beater watch.80 was one of the toughest watches I ever had.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

So we have a winter storm approaching, and I enabled the Baro Pressure Change Indicator. Awhile later, all of a sudden an audible alarm went off from my 3500, there were flashing dots around the dial, and the "down arrow" (visible in the pic) showed up in the baro display. That's pretty cool! The baro alarm really works. The storm was about 6-8 hours from hitting when it went off. Will post another pic after we get snow.. ;-)


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Well PacParts now has parts listed for the various PRW3500 variants. A bit disappointing to me at least is the strap is the exact same one from the PRG-260 and the PRG-550. So that means mine will going on a Zulu if/when it gets ordered in the near future.


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Rocat said:


> Well PacParts now has parts listed for the various PRW3500 variants. A bit disappointing to me at least is the strap is the exact same one from the PRG-260 and the PRG-550. So that means mine will going on a Zulu if/when it gets ordered in the near future.


does the strap of the PRW6000 or even PRG270 fit?
the PRW6000 has a better strap than the PRW3000, which i think should fit also.


----------



## SSingh1975

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

I'm hoping the cloth/leather strap from PRW3000 will fit the PRW3500. ......I've owned both the Core and Xlander and love the soft rubber strap that Suunto makes. Wish Casio put on quality rubber straps on the Protreks.


----------



## cal..45

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Since this seems to be a frequent question in this thread:

Guys, you have to disable the beeps on your watches in order to enable the backlight stay on while pushing the mode button (this is true for most Casios btw.)

cheers


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



cal..45 said:


> Since this seems to be a frequent question in this thread:
> 
> Guys, you have to disable the beeps on your watches in order to enable the backlight stay on while pushing the mode button (this is true for most Casios btw.)
> 
> cheers


Well I'll be dang -- sure enough, that does the trick! Works on my 270, and also my Rangers. On my Rangers, I had always left the button tone on, since the audible tone for the ABC button (by the number of beeps) tells you which function you've just called up. Also verified that on my 3500, when I "un-mute" the button tone, the light goes off the instant the mode button is pressed.

Thanks for the tip!! :-!


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Thanks Cal. I had no idea. But now I know.

LOL, Time4PlayNow before I scrolled down past Cal's to read your post, I said the same thing out loud looking down at my watch while muting the watch. Of course my phrase had a different word at the end other than dang.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Rocat said:


> Thanks Cal. I had no idea. But now I know.
> 
> LOL, Time4PlayNow before I scrolled down past Cal's to read your post, I said the same thing out loud looking down at my watch while muting the watch. *Of course my phrase had a different word at the end other than dang.*


LOL -- so did mine! That was the "family friendly forum" version! :-d


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> So we have a winter storm approaching, and I enabled the Baro Pressure Change Indicator. Awhile later, all of a sudden an audible alarm went off from my 3500, there were flashing dots around the dial, and the "down arrow" (visible in the pic) showed up in the baro display. That's pretty cool! The baro alarm really works. The storm was about 6-8 hours from hitting when it went off. Will post another pic after we get snow.. ;-)


cool.
so how much baro pressure drop in what time period activates the alarm?any idea?


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

and as for light staying on.prsonally i use light to see time.for detailed look I use my handy torch at night time .so personally it does not effect me if watch has light enabled or not in compass mode and other modes etc


----------



## tauceti82

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Hi guys,

I also think about getting the PRW 3500 in orange.
But now a heretical question:
Why shouldn't I wait and get the apple watch?
Doesn't it also have everything the Pro Tek has and the most important point a better usability and display where I don't have to press thousands of buttons and change thousands of modes?

Sorry to ask but what is your opinion on that?
I think the price will be the same.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Time4Playnow said:


> So we have a winter storm approaching, and I enabled the Baro Pressure Change Indicator. Awhile later, all of a sudden an audible alarm went off from my 3500, there were flashing dots around the dial, and the "down arrow" (visible in the pic) showed up in the baro display. That's pretty cool! The baro alarm really works. The storm was about 6-8 hours from hitting when it went off. Will post another pic after we get snow.. ;-)


So here is the aftermath of the storm -- a bunch of snow! :-!

Oddly enough, the baro graph on my 3500 showed a RISING barometer DURING the storm. And it wasn't just my 3500 - my other Gs and Protreks with baro graphs were the same. And, this was actually correct, judging by the barometer reading on a local weather site. I don't understand it, as the storm lasted for a good 6-8 hours, and the baro graph was not going down at all during that time. (* Any meteorologists in 'da house??!!) The pic above happened, like I said, well before the storm. (which I guess is a good thing!)


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



hiker said:


> cool.
> so how much baro pressure drop in what time period activates the alarm?any idea?


Nope -- NO idea. ;-)

I don't think the manual sheds any light on this either. It's anybody's best guess...


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



tauceti82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I also think about getting the PRW 3500 in orange.
> But now a heretical question:
> *Why shouldn't I wait and get the apple watch?*
> *Doesn't it also have everything the Pro Tek has and the most important point a better usability and display where I don't have to press thousands of buttons and change thousands of modes?*
> 
> Sorry to ask but what is your opinion on that?
> I think the price will be the same.


My opinion - answer to your questions:

1) Don't know - that's up to you
2) Possibly. It's probably likely that it has most of the capabilities of the Protrek, maybe more. But pressing 'thousands of buttons/thousands of modes' with the Protrek? Naaaahhhh, nothing like that. (obviously I knew you were exaggerating, but my point is that the Protrek is really quick and easy to use once you are familiar with what it does)

I will say that I have not even looked closely at the Apple watch at ALL. Keeping that in mind, here is how I size them both up, in my own mind:

- Apple Watch: a high-tech smart watch that probably has a lot of capabilities (most of which I don't want/need in a watch). But some disadvantages too -- must be recharged at some interval by plugging it in...; certainly won't be as water resistant as the Protrek; and very likely will not be as tough as a Protrek. Best use is probably by people who want to be on the cutting edge of technology, but who use their watches mainly at home or in an office environment and don't mind plugging the watch in to recharge.

- Protrek: probably fewer functions than the Apple watch, but has nearly everything I want/need. Greater WR and a tougher watch (in my mind). Plus rugged good looks, which I prefer. To me the Protrek is the clear choice for real outdoor use, someone who hikes a lot, does mountain biking or mountain climbing, camping, etc. A tough watch and no worry about it running out of power.

Anyway, it's like comparing apples and oranges to me. They are different types of watches, built for different purposes. At this point in time I personally have no interest in an Apple watch. Apps belong on an iPhone -- not a watch! :rodekaart But maybe that's just me. If that's your thing though, then by all means go for it.

Same price for both? Nope. I just googled apple watch. 3 versions will be out; the ENTRY level version will be around $349. You can currently get a PRW-3500 for around $250.


----------



## aurabattler

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



tauceti82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I also think about getting the PRW 3500 in orange.
> But now a heretical question:
> Why shouldn't I wait and get the apple watch?
> Doesn't it also have everything the Pro Tek has and the most important point a better usability and display where I don't have to press thousands of buttons and change thousands of modes?
> 
> Sorry to ask but what is your opinion on that?
> I think the price will be the same.


I can't tell which one is better but IMO I can only say they are completely different things. I personally don't prefer an Apple watch or this kind of smart watches. Think about if you are hiking in the mountain for a week and you are going to sleep out there and pass through some streams and rocks. Do you really think an Apple watch will be capable? Not to mention the water resistance and toughness, IMO battery is the greatest issue of a smart watch. A smart watch will become a dumb watch when it runs out of battery.

I don't say Apple watch or smart watches are bad. They are really cool in fact but they are just different from the ABC watches that we are talking about. IMHO, If you want a watch which looks really cool to get some "wow" and have a lot of functions and access to your phone, you may get the Apple watch. But if you are looking for a watch with practical features and be able to survive in severe toughness, Apple watch is definitely not a great choice.


----------



## Smaug

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



aaamax said:


> What do you guys think...
> will this replace the 3000? Or will it coexist for years to come?
> Rotating bezel, for what purpose? Is there something on the screen to show a measurement, like a compass arrow?


I think the PRW3000 will outlast the 3500. The 3500 is just another bulky, do-it-all model. The one that replaces it will be some big behemoth that has all those same features, and adds moon and tide. Then, Version 4 sensor.

hiker, I guess it depends against which watch you compare, but to me, the PRW3000 is not a compact watch; just compact next to other ABCs and big G-Shocks.


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Smaug said:


> I think the PRW3000 will outlast the 3500. The 3500 is just another bulky, do-it-all model. The one that replaces it will be some big behemoth that has all those same features, and adds moon and tide. Then, Version 4 sensor.
> 
> hiker, I guess it depends against which watch you compare, but to me, the PRW3000 is not a compact watch; just compact next to other ABCs and big G-Shocks.


true.prw 3000 is not that compact if you compare functionality with ambit ,fenix or tactix which have much more functions but still relatively compact,,but among protreks 3000 is and will remain most compact model I guess.recent trend of even lager watches shows that....see the size of gulfmaster.and the fact that rangeman with ver 3 sensors is larger than riseman .and see the size of g shock gps watch!how big it is though casio could easily have reduced its size by 30 to 40 percent .


----------



## boofhead123

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

anyone got an orange one of these yet. very interested to see real world pics and opinions of this version.


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



hiker said:


> true.prw 3000 is not that compact if you compare functionality with ambit ,fenix or tactix which have much more functions but still relatively compact,,but among protreks 3000 is and will remain most compact model I guess.recent trend of even lager watches shows that....see the size of gulfmaster.and the fact that rangeman with ver 3 sensors is larger than riseman .and see the size of g shock gps watch!how big it is though casio could easily have reduced its size by 30 to 40 percent .


but instead of comparing functionality, which is a diff level.
just comparing sizes, arent the armbit, fenix and tactix still bigger than a prw3000?


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Everdying said:


> but instead of comparing functionality, which is a diff level.
> just comparing sizes, arent the armbit, fenix and tactix still bigger than a prw3000?


if I am not wrong I think ambit diameter is 50 mm.smaller than 3500?notsure though.

and what I meant from above was that protreks can be made much more compact now,specially with version 3 sensor but casio people i guess want (most) people to use protreks only as outdoor tool and buy more dressy watches as well.though some people (like us.lol) dont mind wearing these watches in daily life no matter even if they look bit larger and geeky etc


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



hiker said:


> if I am not wrong I think ambit diameter is 50 mm.smaller than 3500?notsure though.
> 
> and what I meant from above was that protreks can be made much more compact now,specially with version 3 sensor but casio people i guess want (most) people to use protreks only as outdoor tool and buy more dressy watches as well.though some people (like us.lol) dont mind wearing these watches in daily life no matter even if they look bit larger and geeky etc


probably can be made more compact, but will of cos be at the expense of smaller LCD and digits which i guess is the also one of the lures of a protrek.

anyway, my bro-in-law has a armbit, and its huge...definitely looks bigger than my PRG270 due to the armbit also having a much bigger dial.


----------



## filthyj24

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Everdying said:


> probably can be made more compact, but will of cos be at the expense of smaller LCD and digits which i guess is the also one of the lures of a protrek.
> 
> anyway, my bro-in-law has a armbit, and its huge...definitely looks bigger than my PRG270 due to the armbit also having a much bigger dial.


Did a little Google Fu and found this


----------



## SSingh1975

Got mine today from Japan! My fears of the size were laid to rest as the watch wears surprisingly small, even for my manly 6.5" wrist. The orange accented bezel rim is really cool and has a metallic color. VERY solid Protrek and almost build like a GShock. I bet this will sway more potential Rangeman buyers ;-).

The orange strap is also muted..not a bright orange which is what I was looking for. Great positive display (some minor ghosting at angles but not really a big deal). This one's a keeper for now.


----------



## Rocat

Ssingh1975,

The orange version looks super sweet!


----------



## boofhead123

the orange version looks better than i expected. do you know if the screen has an orange tinge to it compared to the regular version. the orange prw3000 looked to be very orange.


----------



## pegase747

boofhead123 said:


> the orange version looks better than i expected. do you know if the screen has an orange tinge to it compared to the regular version. the orange prw3000 looked to be very orange.


It looks pretty grey to me...

The concern I would have would be about how the bezel is blackened...prone to scratches ???

Pierre


----------



## Rocat

Its the same module that is in the PRW-3000. Here is a picture from bidle that shows the orange lcd quite well. It is a faint orange tint. Nothing bothersome like my old DW-5600CS-1 with the mirrored orange lcd.




boofhead123 said:


> the orange version looks better than i expected. do you know if the screen has an orange tinge to it compared to the regular version. the orange prw3000 looked to be very orange.


----------



## hiker

this orange one does not look too large for 6.5 inches wrist in above shot...
anyway
lets see when 3500T comes out.


----------



## Mattatwus

Still prefer the look of prw3000 because it looks more balance between sporty and classy. Regardless, prw3500 looks badass in bigger watch category.


----------



## Rocat

The PRW-3500 is showing on the CasioUSA website!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!
That means Stateside eBay sellers should have good prices soon!!!!!!

PRW3500-1 - PRO TREK, Mens, Digital, Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, Watch | CASIO America, Inc.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> The PRW-3500 is showing on the CasioUSA website!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!
> That means Stateside eBay sellers should have good prices soon!!!!!!
> 
> PRW3500-1 - PRO TREK, Mens, Digital, Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, Watch | CASIO America, Inc.


Wow, that's pretty quick, isn't it, for a new release to show up on Casio USA's website?? Anyhow, good news for you guys. ;-)

BTW, it appears that on that page, Casio copied/pasted the PRW-3000's technical specs. (if you look at the bottom, it has the PRW-3000 specs listed for size/weight) And 100m WR is listed, even though the 3500 has 200m WR...


----------



## hiker

prw S3500 is coming by june.it has carbon fiber strap and sapphire crystal.seems bit greenish.

on the right side of s3500 is prw s6000.t also has a cabon fiber strap plus sapphire crystal.


----------



## Mattatwus

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, that's pretty quick, isn't it, for a new release to show up on Casio USA's website?? Anyhow, good news for you guys. ;-)
> 
> BTW, it appears that on that page, Casio copied/pasted the PRW-3000's technical specs. (if you look at the bottom, it has the PRW-3000 specs listed for size/weight) And 100m WR is listed, even though the 3500 has 200m WR...


Ya apparently the US site just copied pasted the specifications of the prw3000 for the 3500. The international site listed everything right tho.


----------



## aurabattler

hiker said:


> prw S3500 is coming by june.it has carbon fiber strap and sapphire crystal.seems bit greenish.
> 
> on the right side of s3500 is prw s6000.t also has a cabon fiber strap plus sapphire crystal.


Pricey pricey.......


----------



## Rocat

Time4PlayNow,

Yes it is quick. 

The DW-5500 series came stateside last year pretty quick. But not this quick. It is showing an MSRP of $300, same as the PRW-2500. If the PRW-3500 starts selling for $175 like the 2500, I will be all over that one.


----------



## Rocat

Hiker,

Casio can keep the carbon fiber strap and the sapphire crystal. Those two add-ons do not make the watch any better, just more expensive, IMO.



hiker said:


> prw S3500 is coming by june.it has carbon fiber strap and sapphire crystal.seems bit greenish.
> 
> on the right side of s3500 is prw s6000.t also has a cabon fiber strap plus sapphire crystal.


----------



## hiker

true.

but I think prw 3500 wont be going below 200$ atleast this year..maybe cause casio is releasing prg 300 as low cost protrek model....
i was also thinking.will there be also a prg 350 later this year? i am also thinking of possibility that prg 600 may be released as cheaper version ana digi protrek may be?or not?

release of prg 300 was not expected! specially after prg 270! so anything can happen.


----------



## aaamax

Rocat said:


> Hiker,
> 
> Casio can keep the carbon fiber strap and the sapphire crystal. Those two add-ons do not make the watch any better, just more expensive, IMO.


I agree.


----------



## Rocat

hiker said:


> true.
> 
> but I think prw 3500 wont be going below 200$ atleast this year..maybe cause casio is releasing prg 300 as low cost protrek model....
> i was also thinking.will there be also a prg 350 later this year? i am also thinking of possibility that prg 600 may be released as cheaper version ana digi protrek may be?or not?
> 
> release of prg 300 was not expected! specially after prg 270! so anything can happen.


I too was not expecting the PRG-300. A PRG-350 would be nice. Not a fan of Ana-digi's so a PRG-600 would not interest me.

It would be nice to see a completely new module for a Pro Trek. But honestly, what else could they put into it function-wise?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

hiker said:


> true.
> 
> but I think prw 3500 wont be going below 200$ atleast this year..maybe cause casio is releasing prg 300 as low cost protrek model....
> i was also thinking.will there be also a prg 350 later this year? i am also thinking of possibility that prg 600 may be released as cheaper version ana digi protrek may be?or not?
> 
> release of prg 300 was not expected! specially after prg 270! so anything can happen.





Rocat said:


> I too was not expecting the PRG-300. A PRG-350 would be nice. Not a fan of Ana-digi's so a PRG-600 would not interest me.
> 
> It would be nice to see a completely new module for a Pro Trek. But honestly, what else could they put into it function-wise?


I for one would love to see the PRG-600. It's long over due for an ana-digi V3 sensor upgrade to the PRG-550. To me the PRW-6000 is way over priced, if they can make the non-atomic version within $250 USD, it would fit a lot more people's budget.

A PRG-350, however, I don't think it's necessary. I don't think there's a Protrek with the PRG designation that's 200M WR either. The PRG-270's basically the 100M and non-atomic version of PRW-3500, considering their tool watch looks.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> Time4PlayNow,
> 
> Yes it is quick.
> 
> The DW-5500 series came stateside last year pretty quick. But not this quick. It is showing an MSRP of $300, same as the PRW-2500. If the PRW-3500 starts selling for $175 like the 2500, I will be all over that one.


Well the PRW-2500 has been out a long long time now, so I would not expect the 3500 to be the same price as the 2500 anytime soon. But what do I know. I wouldn't have expected it to debut in the U.S. market so quickly either with a retail of $300. If the 3500 starts showing up in the near future for $175, I will bang my head against the nearest wall! o|

Well, not really. I was happy to get it as soon as it was released, and I guess I might have to pay a little more for that privilege. ;-) But actually I thought my deal wasn't bad. I paid $240 + shipping on Rakuten. Had some Rakuten points to use which made it nice.

ANYhow, good luck to you guys snagging one for a good price in the U.S.! |>


----------



## Rocat

No need to bang your head . You bought a great, new watch for a good price at the time. Who knows, it will probably be the same price you paid in Japan Stateside when it arrives.

I know when I bought my DW-D5500 last year, the price was within a few dollars in both markets. But I bought from Japan anyway since I was picking up the DW-D5600P-1 that was a Japan only release.



Time4Playnow said:


> Well the PRW-2500 has been out a long long time now, so I would not expect the 3500 to be the same price as the 2500 anytime soon. But what do I know. I wouldn't have expected it to debut in the U.S. market so quickly either with a retail of $300. If the 3500 starts showing up in the near future for $175, I will bang my head against the nearest wall! o|
> 
> Well, not really. I was happy to get it as soon as it was released, and I guess I might have to pay a little more for that privilege. ;-) But actually I thought my deal wasn't bad. I paid $240 + shipping on Rakuten. Had some Rakuten points to use which made it nice.
> 
> ANYhow, good luck to you guys snagging one for a good price in the U.S.! |>


----------



## SSingh1975

Just chiming back in...had my orange version for almost 2 weeks now and love it. I've been working out in the field a lot lately so can pull up the muted orange well. It's really put my automatics back in the watch dresser.

Been using the stop watch, world time (I work with IBM India almost daily) and chrono functions a lot ....no need to change to a 'gym' watch when I come home in the evenings. Oh....small wrist folks..DO NOT be scared . It still wears smaller than most 50mm GShocks. 6.5" wrist here for reference.


----------



## etang78

That is a very nice watch! It looks great. I am almost ready to order the orange version and put on the Ti bracelet from my PRW 5000. My wrist is the same size.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I said earlier:


watch_geek2014 said:


> I don't think there's a Protrek with the PRG designation that's 200M WR either.


I was wrong. The PRG-280 is 200M WR. Looked at it a dozen times, didn't realize that until now. I even uploaded its picture in a recent thread, https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/comparison-pics-request-prg280d-1661154.html#post13757442 And... still missed the "WR20BAR" text written blatantly on its face. Talk about missing the obvious... :-d


----------



## Everdying

watch_geek2014 said:


> I for one would love to see the PRG-600. It's long over due for an ana-digi V3 sensor upgrade to the PRG-550. To me the PRW-6000 is way over priced, if they can make the non-atomic version within $250 USD, it would fit a lot more people's budget.
> 
> A PRG-350, however, I don't think it's necessary. I don't think there's a Protrek with the PRG designation that's 200M WR either. The PRG-270's basically the 100M and non-atomic version of PRW-3500, considering their tool watch looks.


for 200m WR, apart from the already mentioned PRG280.
there are also the older PRG250 and PRG260.


----------



## Rocat

Yep, I just looked at my PRG-260 and it has 20bar on the crystal.


Everdying said:


> for 200m WR, apart from the already mentioned PRG280.
> there are also the older PRG250 and PRG260.


----------



## hiker

watch_geek2014 said:


> I said earlier:
> 
> I was wrong. The PRG-280 is 200M WR. Looked at it a dozen times, didn't realize that until now. I even uploaded its picture in a recent thread, https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/comparison-pics-request-prg280d-1661154.html#post13757442 And... still missed the "WR20BAR" text written blatantly on its face. Talk about missing the obvious... :-d


prg 250/pg 280/prg 260 are all 200 meter water resist.prw /prg range only differs in atomic timekeeping.nothing else.
except in prw 5000/prg 500 prw 5100/prg 510 etc where prg lacks tough movement as well


----------



## Kshaa

Time4Playnow said:


> So we have a winter storm approaching, and I enabled the Baro Pressure Change Indicator. Awhile later, all of a sudden an audible alarm went off from my 3500, there were flashing dots around the dial, and the "down arrow" (visible in the pic) showed up in the baro display. That's pretty cool! The baro alarm really works. The storm was about 6-8 hours from hitting when it went off. Will post another pic after we get snow..


Did you notice that the watch was made in Thiland and the watch band is made in China? Just got mine today and wanted to know if yours was the same.


----------



## Kshaa

Here


----------



## Rocat

That is normal with Casio's watch case made one place and straps and strap hardware made elsewhere. No worries.



Kshaa said:


> Did you notice that the watch was made in Thiland and the watch band is made in China? Just got mine today and wanted to know if yours was the same.


----------



## hiker

Rocat said:


> No need to bang your head . You bought a great, new watch for a good price at the time. Who knows, it will probably be the same price you paid in Japan Stateside when it arrives.
> 
> I know when I bought my DW-D5500 last year, the price was within a few dollars in both markets. But I bought from Japan anyway since I was picking up the DW-D5600P-1 that was a Japan only release.


I think casio is trying hard to promote its watches in usa.so prices in usa are now even lower than in asia etc.a decade ago Asian etc prices of casio were much lower than usa prices ,atleast in my experince.

but i dont see prw 3500 prices going to 175 dollars soon.because if they do that than who will buy prg 270 and coming model prg 300 whose main selling point is lower price.


----------



## Rocat

EBay has a US retailer already selling the PRW-3500 for $315. That is more than retail. Time to just wait it out for the price drop.

100 Authentic Casio Pro Trek Triple Sensor Men&apos;s Watch PRW3500 1 079767859664 | eBay


----------



## Kshaa

Rocat said:


> EBay has a US retailer already selling the PRW-3500 for $315. That is more than retail. Time to just wait it out for the price drop.
> 
> 100 Authentic Casio Pro Trek Triple Sensor Men&apos;s Watch PRW3500 1 079767859664 | eBay


Tell me about it, I paid 356 last week and it's already 320 on Amazon. I'm still happy with the watch. One thing I have noticed is that it's very well built. No quality issues with everyday wear and tear.


----------



## Rocat

Sunknots has them now for $249 on Rakuten. He has been dropping a few bucks each day for the past several days.

You should be happy with it. You bought it at what was a fair price to you. And yes, it looks like a tank. From the pictures, it seems to have the build quality of the older Pathfinders like my PAW-1500.



Kshaa said:


> Tell me about it, I paid 356 last week and it's already 320 on Amazon. I'm still happy with the watch. One thing I have noticed is that it's very well built. No quality issues with everyday wear and tear.


----------



## pegase747

Rocat said:


> Sunknots has them now for $249 on Rakuten. He has been dropping a few bucks each day for the past several days.
> 
> You should be happy with it. You bought it at what was a fair price to you. And yes, it looks like a tank. From the pictures, it seems to have the build quality of the older Pathfinders like my PAW-1500.


Oh yes thanks for the tip.

just pulled the trigger on a PRW-3500-1JF ( basic black ) for the mentioned price.

As I am in Hong Kong, should only add 900JPY for the shipment using EMS.

I think this will be my best protrek to date, as I had the PRG-200 which was very wearable but quite unprotected, loved the duplex LCD so much that I bought a better encased PRG-250 and swapped the modules across, so I ended up with a PRG-250 case with a PRG-200 module, which was perfect for me for about 2 years.

Now that the new V3 sensor appeared I was doubtful on the benefits of it because you loose a few display modes that I liked ( such as full date format, or baro + time, or the duplex LCD pointers ) , but I bought a cheap PRG-270 ( green case ) to try it out.

Also the case is not as good as the 200m WR PRG-250 case, the module response is just much better, faster, and very user friendly. love the trek log, Snooze, longer compass use time, LED illum, and quick time mode return, however the lack of strap options was a bit of an issue as I love wearing my protreks on Natos.
So I bought a morrelato velcro tape which improved things but not that much.

now with the PRG-3500, I will have the proper 200M WR case with the improved module, a SS rotating bezel which might be much more durable than the black coated aluminium bezel on the PRG-250 and I will be able to wear it on any 22mm bands including Natos or Rhinos.

Cant wait for it to arrive in HK !

Will post pictures on Nato !

Cheers Pierre


----------



## hiker

even gulfmaster was sold for short while for 250$..now its again up....so this price may not stay.but 250$ is great price.if it stays I will definitely get 3500....it seems as tough as prg 260.which is holding up so good even with abuse since I bought it.


----------



## Rocat

hiker said:


> even gulfmaster was sold for short while for 250$..now its again up....so this price may not stay.but 250$ is great price.if it stays I will definitely get 3500....it seems as tough as prg 260.which is holding up so good even with abuse since I bought it.


I have found the PRG-260 duplex lcd is hazy to me. Even more than my PAG-80. But then again I wear watches on my right wrist since I am left handed. Of course the lcd is angled for the left wrist.


----------



## Rocat

Two USA eBay sellers already have it at $299 with free shipping. I have no affiliation with these sellers. I am just passing on information.

Casio Pro Trek Multi Field Line Triple Sensor Resin Strap Mens Watch PRW3500 1 4971850554431 | eBay

Brand New Casio Pro Trek Watch PRW3500 1 Black Silver Triple Sensor Tough Solar | eBay


----------



## Time4Playnow

For those of you who haven't seen it, Casio has put a cool video of the PRW-3500 on its Baselworld webpage: PRO TREK - PRODUCTS - BASELWORLD 2015 - CASIO

Sadly, I'll probably not ever get to use the watch in such rugged and beautiful places as shown in the video. But I still really like this watch!!! :-!


----------



## hiker

anyone here has prw 3500 with negative display?want to know how good is it compared to prw 3000 negative display model....few days back i saw casio prg 280 with negative display....its display was so clear/crisp that i was really impressed. wish casio would use same quality negative display in all models.


----------



## Rocat

Member Odie has the black/blue with the negative display. He has pictures posted on page two of this thread.


----------



## Rocat

This watch really needs to get Stateside so I can put my grubby hands on it before making the purchase.


----------



## hiker

Rocat said:


> Member Odie has the black/blue with the negative display. He has pictures posted on page two of this thread.


yep...but i needed to hear from him.how it compares to prw 3000 etc negative display.

anyway i think positive display is safer bet!i sold my prw 3000 negative dsiplay and bought positive dsiplay one last year.but prw 3500 black one sure has killer looks


----------



## pegase747

Time4Playnow said:


> For those of you who haven't seen it, Casio has put a cool video of the PRW-3500 on its Baselworld webpage: PRO TREK - PRODUCTS - BASELWORLD 2015 - CASIO
> 
> Sadly, I'll probably not ever get to use the watch in such rugged and beautiful places as shown in the video. But I still really like this watch!!! :-!


Nice movie !

I can't wait for mine to arrive from Rakuten Sunknots !

Should be there by Monday or Tuesday.

For me the best news from Casio since a long time...

I got to love the new V3 sensor now on my PRG-270, but the case is quite basic, nothing special, quite plastiky. 
The old sensor now on my PRG200in a 250 case seems sssoooooo awfully slooooow now !

Cheers
Pierre


----------



## Rocat

pegase747 said:


> The old sensor now on my PRG200in a 250 case seems sssoooooo awfully slooooow now !
> Cheers
> Pierre


That was my impression as well when I checked my PAW-1500 that came after my PG-270. I was actually saying out loud, "This thing is so slow".


----------



## Hoppyjr

This thread was very helpful, thanks!

I have a PRW1300 and recently sold my PRW-2500, intending to purchase a 2600. I held off because I really wanted something with the v3 sensors, but I wanted the larger time display of the 2600. Well, this one seems perfect so I grabbed an orange one from Amazon. 

Is the bezel on the black version actually metal or just the metal-looking stuff Casio has used before?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hoppyjr said:


> This thread was very helpful, thanks!
> 
> I have a PRW1300 and recently sold my PRW-2500, intending to purchase a 2600. I held off because I really wanted something with the v3 sensors, but I wanted the larger time display of the 2600. Well, this one seems perfect so I grabbed an orange one from Amazon.
> 
> Is the bezel on the black version actually metal or just the metal-looking stuff Casio has used before?


Stainless steel bezel: PRW-3500-1 - Watches - CASIO


----------



## Hoppyjr

Time4Playnow said:


> Stainless steel bezel: PRW-3500-1 - Watches - CASIO


Thank you.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 **** (pics of 3500 on zulu strap added!!!) *****

Hey guys. While I've found the 3500's stock strap to be very comfortable, on my wrist, it has a tendency for the watch to rotate a little around my wrist, so that the case is not in the center of my wrist - and then I constantly have to re-adjust it. It does that unless I wear it VERY snug, which I don't always want to do. So I decided to try it on a zulu strap and see how I like it. FYI, I got these straps on Ebay for $16 each.

Put in on a zulu today and took some pics. First is a Maratac 22mm grey zulu strap:







Then we have a Desert Sand (aka Sand Tan) Maratac strap:











And one final parting shot on the grey strap:


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ looks good!


----------



## Rocat

I had the same issue with my PRG-260 which shares the same strap. The buckle side is short causing the wrist twist. I threw on a fabric strap and problem solved. I fully expect to have to put the PRW-3500 on a Zulu. But I am finding I prefer my watches that way.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I also experienced this issue with the PRW-2500. One solution is to flip the strap around and put the buckle end at the six side. I prefer nato and zulu straps too. 

NatoStrapCo sells some great NATO's with black hardware, which worked perfectly on my 2500.


----------



## Rocat

Hoppyjr said:


> I also experienced this issue with the PRW-2500. One solution is to flip the strap around and put the buckle end at the six side. I prefer nato and zulu straps too.
> 
> NatoStrapCo sells some great NATO's with black hardware, which worked perfectly on my 2500.


Yep, they do. That is where I bought black straps for my PRG-260 and PAW-1500.


----------



## hiker

casio must keep this lug strap structure in next models too.easy to replace strap if you dont like it.but i have found out one thing.casio,s original resin strap is usually the toughest strap around.i have still the original strap on my dw 6700 whose "face" fell off due to resin rot few years back.strap is still intact after 12 years or so


----------



## Time4Playnow

hiker said:


> casio must keep this lug strap structure in next models too.easy to replace strap if you dont like it.but i have found out one thing.casio,s original resin strap is usually the toughest strap around.i have still the original strap on my dw 6700 whose "face" fell off due to resin rot few years back.strap is still intact after 12 years or so


Yeah, I don't doubt the strap is tough - it feels that way. And I actually liked it, the feel of it - and very comfortable on the wrist. It just bugged me that the watch would keep turning on my wrist and putting the case off-center.

I might put it back on at some point. But for now, enjoying the zulu strap. I agree, the lug structure is great. Strong, and very easy to swap out straps. So far the 3500 is very comfortable on the zulu strap. And I think it looks pretty cool too.

You know, one thing I've noticed too about the 3500 that I like is how deep set the crystal is underneath the bezel! Tough to measure, but from the surface of the crystal to the top of the bezel must be a solid 2-3mm. That should help to protect the crystal, and allow the SS bezel to take most whacks that come along. Not only is it good protection for the crystal, but it looks good too, IMO! Nice design by Casio. ;-)


----------



## Hoppyjr

Just in....and loving it!

Strap is 22mm nato from NatoStrapCo.

Thanks to you enablers....


----------



## Hoppyjr

To those with the orange bezel version; is that bezel also metal?


----------



## pegase747

Hi all,

Just got mine last night from Sunknot on Rakuten Japan for 258 USD, fantastic watch for the price, immensely more solidly built than the PRG-270 !

I immediately put it on NATO as like a previous poster, the excellent built resin strap is either too loose or too tight for my wrist. I love NATOs anyway.

I wanted to post the first WUS pics of a 3500 on a Nato but I was beaten to it...lol, instead here are the first pictures of a 3500 on Nato and on a hike...

Couldn't resist and took it this morning at a somewhat misty Victoria Peak in Hong-Kong.
Of course it performed flawlessly ! I also tried to sync with the chinese radio signal and it synchronised fine.

Thanks to the PRG-270 I could try and test the V3 sensor for the last 6 month but only in the 270 basic case ( no complaints it is a great watch ) but then the stupid lug width of the prg-270 is nothing compared to the proper 22mm size of the PRW-3500.

the 3500 is heavy, solid, seems very strong and looks like it is built like a G-shock. The case back is solid machined steel, not a flimsy stamped metal sheet as on the PRG-270. The bezel is a joy and this watch seems to be on par with suuntos etc for the contruction quality.
The buttons grip is excellent and operating them with gloves shouldn't cause any issues, and they are well protected against inadvertent push due to the lower protruding surroundings.
Going from PRG-200, to hybrid PRG-250 with PRG-200 module ( kinda PRG-260...) then to PRG-270, I can definitely say that this is the best so far.
Also I love the functions of the PRG-200 modules, the V3 sensor is so much reactive it is becoming very frustrated to use the V2 sensor, slow to react, only 20sec compass. The V3 lost a few functions but gains reactivity, low consumption, length of compass use, a useable alarm tone, a snooze alarm, a bigger baro graph display, a weather change alarm, a trek record function, definitely a winner.

People keep complaining that Protreks Baro/Alti is not useable, most of the time because they don't use it the way it should be. The baro can only be used on long term, constant altitude, whereas the Altimeter is only a short term tool, and it works perfectly and accurately. As long as you know the basic principles, I think they are very effective functions and are accurate.

Anyway, climbed from 104m to 501m in 44min, not too bad for an amateur hiker...







View of Lamma Island from victoria peak former Governor summer residence location


----------



## Rocat

Hoppyjr and pegase747,

Both are beautiful shots of a great looking watch. Your pictures and write up's are making it harder for me to wait until the watch is stateside.

Hoppy, who did you purchase from? 

pegase747, did the price from Sunknots include shipping? I realize you are in HK and the shipping, I assume would be cheaper than shipping to the States.


Again, nice shots and write up guys.


----------



## pegase747

Rocat said:


> Hoppyjr and pegase747,
> 
> pegase747, did the price from Sunknots include shipping? I realize you are in HK and the shipping, I assume would be cheaper than shipping to the States.
> 
> Again, nice shots and write up guys.


Rocat,

total price including shipping was as follow :

Subtotal 28000(JPY)
Tax 2240(JPY)
Delivery Fee 1150(JPY)

so 31390JPY, which translate to USD 262 all in.

I see you have in your SIG a PRG260 and PRG270 + 2 older models, well this one will be a revelation to you, it is MUC MUCH MUCH better 
than the previous Protreks I have handled.

Cheers


----------



## Rocat

pegase747 said:


> Rocat,
> 
> total price including shipping was as follow :
> 
> Subtotal 28000(JPY)
> Tax 2240(JPY)
> Delivery Fee 1150(JPY)
> 
> so 31390JPY, which translate to USD 262 all in.
> 
> I see you have in your SIG a PRG260 and PRG270 + 2 older models, well this one will be a revelation to you, it is MUC MUCH MUCH better
> than the previous Protreks I have handled.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the cost breakdown.

My first ABC was the 270 which has V3 then came the PAW-1500. I ended up singing "Happy Birthday" to myself as I aged 1 year waiting for the sensors on the 1500 to calculate the readings. lol 
The 260 and 80 are also just as slow. But as Hiker and others have said, the V2 sensors are accurate. And I have found that to hold true.


----------



## Hoppyjr

24-7 Watches on eBay, shipped Priority Mail included in price. Was in stock in USA, so two days to me.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hoppyjr and Pegase747 -- CONGRATS!!! Great watch and excellent pics that you both posted. Funny how you both put it on a NATO strap immediately. I was actually going to keep mine on the original strap because it's comfortable and seems like a quality strap - but after wearing it awhile realized that the case would stay centered on my wrist better on a NATO.

Anyhow, very nice pickups, enjoy that watch!! :-!


----------



## pegase747

Time4Playnow said:


> Hoppyjr and Pegase747 -- CONGRATS!!! Great watch and excellent pics that you both posted. Funny how you both put it on a NATO strap immediately. I was actually going to keep mine on the original strap because it's comfortable and seems like a quality strap - but after wearing it awhile realized that the case would stay centered on my wrist better on a NATO.
> 
> Anyhow, very nice pickups, enjoy that watch!! :-!


Well for me the band was either too large or too tight...and also there was quite a big piece of strap after the securing loop so it would catch on every places...as my wrist is around 7.5"...
It fits perfect on the Nato, I may buy some more..

PS : I ve been wearing watches ( Rolex, Omega, Seiko etc...) on NATOs since 2004 and love them...

Cheers Pierre


----------



## Rocat

Hoppyjr said:


> 24-7 Watches on eBay, shipped Priority Mail included in price. Was in stock in USA, so two days to me.


Which one is headed your way? BTW, I do not see a seller called 24-7 Watches. I must not be looking it up correctly.


----------



## Rocat

We could really use more photos of he PRW-3500 in this thread. Those that have them could you please post more pictures of the Blue/Black and the Orange? It would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Hoppyjr

Rocat said:


> Which one is headed your way? BTW, I do not see a seller called 24-7 Watches. I must not be looking it up correctly.


Try it as 24-7 watches

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251886057415

And I already received the watch, it's the one in my photos.


----------



## Rocat

Thanks for the link. I had the spacing wrong when performing the search.



Hoppyjr said:


> Try it as 24-7 watches
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251886057415
> 
> And I already received the watch, it's the one in my photos.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Glad to help. It was the best deal I could find in the USA, which brought it home sooner.

Here's a few photos on a Maratac Zulu strap. Wears a wee bit flatter and the lack of hardware (on the sides) makes it wear a bit smaller.


----------



## pegase747

Nice pictures !!
This is a real quality watch, I couldn't be happier with mine. It feels SOLID !

Cheers Pierre


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> We could really use more photos of he PRW-3500 in this thread. Those that have them could you please post more pictures of the Blue/Black and the Orange? It would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


When I read the first sentence of your post, I thought you MUST be kidding!! There are TONS of pics of the 3500-1JF on here! (well, a lot anyway) :-d But yes, I'd agree there aren't very many of the blue/black or orange... Those would be nice to see! ;-)

Maybe someone has even gotten or is getting the titanium model?? I'd like to see pics of that one, too.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I'll have more photos of the Orange up by end of week


----------



## Hoppyjr

Orange just in. Now to decide which one stays.


----------



## Rocat

Hoppy, 

That will be a tough call.


----------



## Hoppyjr

On orange nato, again from NatoStrapCo.com


----------



## Rocat

+1 for the Orange Nato |>

My 260 is dressed the same today. Just something about an Orange fabric strap! BTW, which strap is that one from Nato Strap Co?




Hoppyjr said:


> On orange nato, again from NatoStrapCo.com
> 
> View attachment 3451050
> View attachment 3451058
> View attachment 3451066
> View attachment 3451074


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hoppyjr said:


> On orange nato, again from NatoStrapCo.com
> 
> View attachment 3451050
> View attachment 3451058
> View attachment 3451066
> View attachment 3451074


Dang, I gotta say, that orange is one nice looking watch!! :-! (if you like orange, that is, like I do) Really looks cool. I especially like that orange inner bezel ring. And it looks great on that NATO strap!

Enjoy!


----------



## aaamax

really nice group of pics.



Hoppyjr said:


> On orange nato, again from NatoStrapCo.com
> 
> View attachment 3451050
> View attachment 3451058
> View attachment 3451066
> View attachment 3451074


----------



## hiker

either you have a larger wrist size or the orange version seems to wear smaller than the silver/black one.anyway great pics


----------



## Hoppyjr

hiker said:


> either you have a larger wrist size or the orange version seems to wear smaller than the silver/black one.anyway great pics


In general, I find all-black watches tend to look smaller on the wrist. See my photos of my stainless bezel version for comparison.


----------



## Pete26

Hoping mine will arrive this week

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I just ordered my PRW-3500-1 from Kohls.com inside their store on a Kiosk of all places. They have free shipping on purchases over $75 

Kohls retail is $300, on sale for $240 plus another 20% off with Promo code "JELLYBEANS", with free shipping. They add back in the taxes, so "Out The Door" was $205.44. Not bad I think. Now the waiting begins. I had it pegged at $192 with free shipping but forgot about taxes. I've become accustomed to ebay with no tax. lol

****EDIT****
Forgot to add that I earned $30 in Kohls cash to use later in the store or online. Sooooo, if you want, you can say I have bought this watch for $175.44. Basically the same as a PRW-2500.


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ Smokin' deal Rocat!


----------



## Rocat

Hoppyjr said:


> ^ Smokin' deal Rocat!


I think so........The wife maybe not so much. 

I can hear it now, "Another black watch".


----------



## Hoppyjr

Rocat said:


> I think so........The wife maybe not so much.
> 
> I can hear it now, "Another black watch".


Buy her some roses "just because" and she won't notice the watch. Trust me, I'm a professional.

:lol:


----------



## Rocat

That does not work for her. She is what I like to call the "Anti-wife".

Are you guys sitting down, because you need to be?

She hates to spend money. Truly hates it. She saves it and never spends it...on anything. It's great and not so great. She has that "Midwestern frugality" vibe going.

The other husbands from the neighborhood wish they were married to her. They all sit around and gripe about how their wives spend money hand over fist. I do not have that problem. They think being married to her would be financial heaven.

Even our kids call her cheap. Every weekend it's the same thing. The kids want something and she says "No". They walk away saying "You're just cheap."

I laugh every weekend when they do that.



Hoppyjr said:


> Buy her some roses "just because" and she won't notice the watch. Trust me, I'm a professional.
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> I just ordered my PRW-3500-1 from Kohls.com inside their store on a Kiosk of all places. They have free shipping on purchases over $75
> 
> Kohls retail is $300, on sale for $240 plus another 20% off with Promo code "JELLYBEANS", with free shipping. They add back in the taxes, so "Out The Door" was $205.44. Not bad I think. Now the waiting begins. I had it pegged at $192 with free shipping but forgot about taxes. I've become accustomed to ebay with no tax. lol
> 
> ****EDIT****
> Forgot to add that I earned $30 in Kohls cash to use later in the store or online. Sooooo, if you want, you can say I have bought this watch for $175.44. Basically the same as a PRW-2500.


Nice, you managed to beat even Amazon! How does the Kohls cash work, do you need to get their card for that? JCP has similar type of discount over discount thing, but usually only 10% off for watches and no cash back bonus. Pretty cool that Kohls does all these discounts even for a brand spanking new product!

Tell your wife, it's not all black, it has a silver bezel. ;-) If that matters, LOL.


----------



## Rocat

PM sent watch1_geek

Amazon is asking above MSRP on the PRW-3500-1. That's crazy.

I am amazed that sellers are already knocking the price of these that quick. Especially the Orange one. I figured that one would be more since it is colored resin and case.

For those that want one in the States I tell you to hit that Kohls.com site quick.


----------



## hiker

congrats rocat...240 is good price....it seems casio is trying to increase its market in usa...previously Us casio prg 270 prices were lower than anywhere else.and 240 $ for prw 3500 also seems lowest or near the lowest price anywhere...not a bad deal because this watch will hopefully last many years.silver color bezel has another benefit that it looks new even after years of use cause scratches are less visible and no paint is there to come off from metal.


----------



## Rocat

Yes $240 is a good deal. But I was out the door at $205.44, even better. I agree about the SS bezel, it will look good in the years to come, even with scratches.



hiker said:


> congrats rocat...240 is good price....it seems casio is trying to increase its market in usa...previously Us casio prg 270 prices were lower than anywhere else.and 240 $ for prw 3500 also seems lowest or near the lowest price anywhere...not a bad deal because this watch will hopefully last many years.silver color bezel has another benefit that it looks new even after years of use cause scratches are less visible and no paint is there to come off from metal.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Lower price, more people buy, same profit! Remember we are the world's largest consumer, still.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Frankly, I think it's worth every bit of $300-350 based on the two I own. It's what I've wanted the Pro -Trek / Pathfinder to become, although I'd be fine with a couple mm smaller in all directions and a sapphire crystal. Great watch as it sits.


----------



## etang78

Some quick pictures of the Orange PRW 3500 on a Titanium bracelet.


----------



## Hoppyjr

etang78 said:


> Some quick pictures of the Orange PRW 3500 on a Titanium bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3502306
> View attachment 3502314
> View attachment 3502322
> View attachment 3502330
> View attachment 3502338


I don't think that works well together. Maybe with the stainless bezel, but not here.


----------



## Pete26

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*








Loving mine


----------



## buster71

Hmmm. I already have a prw-3000, which is my favorite watch, but the prw-3500 can be had for $170 shipped. I admit it's tempting, but I'm afraid it will just be redundant, which it obviously is. But at that low price... Hate decisions like this!

Edit: Didn't take long to make up my mind. I bought it! $174 shipped from kohls. On top of that, I got $30 kohls cash for the transaction. So for $174, I'm getting the watch and probably a pair of jeans and a shirt. LOL. Can't wait until it arrives. Then I'll see if I want to keep both watche or unload one of them.


----------



## Nordlander

Amazon (sold by) has the orange PRW-3500 in a limited number available for $239 and shows a coupon for 20% off as well. Just placed my order for $191 but it shows it requires some additional time to ship out. The waiting begins.. 

I have a PAW2000 and always wanted a similiar Pro Trek but with more of rugged and outdoorsy look. I always liked the features of the PRW3000 but not being able to easily fit a different strap was a deal breaker.


----------



## buster71

Kohls has the regular black/silver bezel for $240, but if you have a kohls charge, you can stack a 30% coupon with an additional $10 and free freight. That's under $160. Then you also get $30 kohls cash.


----------



## bobbyc02

I can't find it on kohls website. I guess they pulled the item? I wonder if I can buy it from the kiosk in the store, or would it be pulled from there too?


----------



## buster71

It was there a few days ago, then disappeared. When I saw it yesterday morning again, I pounced on it. But I did notice it was off the site later in the day. I did get my shipment confirmation and it should be here Tuesday. 

I'm sure it will pop up again in the future and kohls almost always has 30% available.


----------



## Rocat

I thought I had a good deal. Way to go. But then I am not a fan of Credit Cards so there is the trade off.

From here on out I guess this thread wil end up being about who bought the PRW-3500 cheaper than the last guy. :-d.

BTW Mine was supposed to be delivered today, but it looks like it will be here tomorrow.

The 20% off code of JELLYBEANS is no longer valid.



buster71 said:


> Hmmm. I already have a prw-3000, which is my favorite watch, but the prw-3500 can be had for $170 shipped. I admit it's tempting, but I'm afraid it will just be redundant, which it obviously is. But at that low price... Hate decisions like this!
> 
> Edit: Didn't take long to make up my mind. I bought it! $174 shipped from kohls. On top of that, I got $30 kohls cash for the transaction. So for $174, I'm getting the watch and probably a pair of jeans and a shirt. LOL. Can't wait until it arrives. Then I'll see if I want to keep both watche or unload one of them.


----------



## buster71

lol. In the end , what you paid for it doesn't matter. A few bucks here or there... It's the enjoyment you get out of it that counts. Yes, the wait for me begins now until it arrives next week. Gives me time to think of a way to sneak it into the watch box without the wife noticing. 

I believe the 30% code BUNNY30 expired yesterday. No matter, there will be a new one soon.


----------



## Rocat

buster71 said:


> lol. In the end , what you paid for it doesn't matter. A few bucks here or there... It's the enjoyment you get out of it that counts. Yes, the wait for me begins now until it arrives next week. Gives me time to think of a way to sneak it into the watch box without the wife noticing.
> 
> I believe the 30% code BUNNY30 expired yesterday. No matter, there will be a new one soon.


Very true about the cost. Each of us have paid a fair price for the watch. Those who bought it earlier still got it for a good deal. BTW My 3500 shipped from Houston and will be delivered tomorrow with Fedex Home delivery. Not sure if they have other Distribution Centers closer to you.


----------



## hiker

does this mean that 3500 has gone below 200$ price threshold already?or I understood wrong?

anyway its a wise move by casio.each person who buys a certain company,s watch (or anything) is sort of a 24 hour advertisement to other people around him! specially in a consumer society.so in the end company makes more money I guess


----------



## Rocat

No it has not gone below $200USD yet. Buster and I found it online at a Stateside Department store called Kohls. The website is Kohls.com. It was retailed at $300 then they had a 20% sale. This brought it down to $240. I had an additional 20% off that brought it down to $192, but taxes added back in brought it to $205. 
Buster71 has a Store credit card which gave him 30% off the $240 down to $168 plus an additional coupon. 
It is quickly coming down though. But probably will not break $200 for some time. 
I am curious about the PRG-300 though. I wonder what it's price will level out to after the roll out period.



hiker said:


> does this mean that 3500 has gone below 200$ price threshold already?or I understood wrong?
> 
> anyway its a wise move by casio.each person who buys a certain company,s watch (or anything) is sort of a 24 hour advertisement to other people around him! specially in a consumer society.so in the end company makes more money I guess


----------



## hiker

I am very interested in prg 300 as well.it is on my shopping list before I think of getting mudmaster...

prg 300 advantages.


nearly half the max retail price of prw 3500 with all the same functions!

only 57 gram in weight and very compact
8 or 9 months solar battery reserve 
resin bezel which usually resists scratches and abrasions 
watch looks just lik a normal watch,not an abc watch....we love ABC watches and their presence on wrist but chage is always good.while running/jogging a compact watch suits one better ,in my experience


.

but prg 300 is to be released in june.


----------



## Rocat

June for the PRG-300 sounds good. I am curious, as we all are, to see what price eBay will sell them.


----------



## Rocat

My PRW-3500-1 just in. No pictures today but some will come in the next day or two. Obviously the honeymoon phase is here so nothing bad to report. 

The standard, "My wrist size is in between two holes on the strap" complaint. But that will be resolved with a Zulu strap in the near future. The alarm tone is good. I do like the monochromatic style of the lcd. It took a while to get used to the orange-ish colored graph at the top of the lcd on the 270. 

I am surprised, by my own fault, that the lcd's between the PRG-270 and the PRW-3500 are slightly different. The graph at the top of the lcd appears to be smaller or at least the pixels appear smaller. The time digits are considerably bigger which is just confirming my thoughts about the graph at the top being smaller.

The SS bezel is a thing of beauty. The bezel has a brushed finish to it except for the N,W,S,E markers. Although I must confess the bezel on the PRG-260 would look very good on the 3500.

Anyway that is my brief impression of the watch so far. 

A couple of other things. I was surprised to see the watch was manufactured in Thailand at "H" according to the back plate. The watch was manufactured on January 21st, 2015. The battery was showing M when delivered. Strange. But who knows how long ago the battery was produced. Anyway, 4 hours in the sun and all is good.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Before I go messing around with my new 3500, I have a question for those of you who have experience with these ProTrek models;

The bezel on my orange one is nice and tight, but my black/stainless bezel model seems to turn a bit more freely (less resistance) that I would like. Is there a bezel spring or something I can tweak to tighten it up?

Thanks in advance - 

Hoppy


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> My PRW-3500-1 just in. No pictures today but some will come in the next day or two. Obviously the honeymoon phase is here so nothing bad to report.
> 
> The standard, "My wrist size is in between two holes on the strap" complaint. But that will be resolved with a Zulu strap in the near future. The alarm tone is good. I do like the monochromatic style of the lcd. It took a while to get used to the orange-ish colored graph at the top of the lcd on the 270.
> 
> I am surprised, by my own fault, that the lcd's between the PRG-270 and the PRW-3500 are slightly different. The graph at the top of the lcd appears to be smaller or at least the pixels appear smaller. The time digits are considerably bigger which is just confirming my thoughts about the graph at the top being smaller.
> 
> The SS bezel is a thing of beauty. The bezel has a brushed finish to it except for the N,W,S,E markers. Although I must confess the bezel on the PRG-260 would look very good on the 3500.
> 
> Anyway that is my brief impression of the watch so far.
> 
> A couple of other things. I was surprised to see the watch was manufactured in Thailand at "H" according to the back plate. The watch was manufactured on January 21st, 2015. The battery was showing M when delivered. Strange. But who knows how long ago the battery was produced. Anyway, 4 hours in the sun and all is good.


Congrats on getting the 3500!! And a great deal at that! 

I like the super large digits on the 3500. I myself did not notice any difference in the graph or pixels between the 3500 and 270. But that doesn't bother me, the graph on the 3500 is easy to read, I think.

How do you know the date of manufacture of your watch? With regard to the factory, yeah I think Casio is manufacturing all but the highest-end digitals (like the Frogman) in Thailand or China. I was initially surprised that all of the Rangeman models are made in Thailand as well - even the Japan market models. In fact, originally the Gulfmasters were made in Japan, but the latest model (1000C version) is now assembled in Thailand, with a Japan movement. It's all good. I have not noticed any quality difference in the watches.

I think it's kind of funny that this thread has sort of turned into an "all things 3500" thread. Don't believe I've ever started another thread that had over 6,500 views!! (of course, that could be 65 people viewing it 100 times each!) :-d


----------



## Rocat

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats on getting the 3500!! And a great deal at that!
> 
> I like the super large digits on the 3500. I myself did not notice any difference in the graph or pixels between the 3500 and 270. But that doesn't bother me, the graph on the 3500 is easy to read, I think.
> 
> How do you know the date of manufacture of your watch? With regard to the factory, yeah I think Casio is manufacturing all but the highest-end digitals (like the Frogman) in Thailand or China. I was initially surprised that all of the Rangeman models are made in Thailand as well - even the Japan market models. In fact, originally the Gulfmasters were made in Japan, but the latest model (1000C version) is now assembled in Thailand, with a Japan movement. It's all good. I have not noticed any quality difference in the watches.
> 
> I think it's kind of funny that this thread has sort of turned into an "all things 3500" thread. Don't believe I've ever started another thread that had over 6,500 views!! (of course, that could be 65 people viewing it 100 times each!) :-d


Manufacture date is based on the batch number on the bottom of the back plate.
Mine is 202A021E. The 202A represents the mfg plant I believe. The 021is the julian date of the year and the letters at the end A to J denote the year of manufacture.

A= 1 or 11
B= 2 or 12 
C= 3 or 13 
all the way to
J=10 or the next decade


----------



## Rocat

I do not believe the bezel has a spring or other mechanism to tighten up the tension such as on a MDV-106 or other dive watch. There is no ratcheting sound or clicks. Therefore it must be friction only. The friction part makes sense since (ha-ha sense, since) the bezel is non replaceable on the 2500, 260, 240, etc.



Hoppyjr said:


> Before I go messing around with my new 3500, I have a question for those of you who have experience with these ProTrek models;
> 
> The bezel on my orange one is nice and tight, but my black/stainless bezel model seems to turn a bit more freely (less resistance) that I would like. Is there a bezel spring or something I can tweak to tighten it up?
> 
> Thanks in advance -
> 
> Hoppy


----------



## Rocat

Reaching for the sky (right hand) 

Weather is looking good (left hand) wrist size is different on left, it fits better over here


----------



## Hoppyjr

Rocat said:


> I do not believe the bezel has a spring or other mechanism to tighten up the tension such as on a MDV-106 or other dive watch. There is no ratcheting sound or clicks. Therefore it must be friction only. The friction part makes sense since (ha-ha sense, since) the bezel is non replaceable on the 2500, 260, 240, etc.


Bummer, but thanks.


----------



## Rocat

Hoppyjr said:


> Bummer, but thanks.


Yeah it is. But at least it's not as loose as on a PAG-240.|>

My PRW-3500 is smooth with hardly any friction. My PRG-260 has a little more resistance. You can tell the 3500 is loose based on my pictures for today. I did not even pay attention to the bezel until after the pictures were taken and posting them today.

It's not a deal breaker for me though as I do not use the bezel. If I were out hiking I would use a actual compass and map and use the watch as a back up.

The 3500 still looks AWESOME!


----------



## hiker

Rocat said:


> Reaching for the sky (right hand)
> 
> Weather is looking good (left hand) wrist size is different on left, it fits better over here


very nice pictures..after seeing these pics I now think I will prefer this color if I get 3500 .positive display is better to read and bezel seems very decent


----------



## hiker

ok.tell me whether the sensor cover is all plastic or has some metal part in it like prw 6000?


----------



## Rocat

The end cover is plastic. There does appear to be a sandwich of metal(?) between the end cover and the watch case itself. In this picture you can see what I am describing pretty clearly.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> Reaching for the sky (right hand)
> 
> Weather is looking good (left hand) wrist size is different on left, it fits better over here


Very nice!! :-! Looks like it's still on the original strap. Are you going to keep it on that or put a zulu or NATO strap on it?

I was out today for a nice walk with my dog and took a quick pic - was using the stopwatch at the time:


----------



## Rocat

T4PN,

I think for the short term I will leave on the resin. It is a softer material than G-Shocks, at least to me. 

Throughout the day it seemed to conform a little better around my wrist. Although the little wings are serious hair pullers. I would forget about the watch until it yanked a hair or two at a time.


----------



## Nordlander

-------------


----------



## Hoppyjr

Rocat said:


> T4PN,
> 
> I think for the short term I will leave on the resin. It is a softer material than G-Shocks, at least to me.
> 
> Throughout the day it seemed to conform a little better around my wrist. Although the little wings are serious hair pullers. I would forget about the watch until it yanked a hair or two at a time.


I'd like to see one on Isofrane


----------



## hiker

some watches do pull hairs,but till now no casio caused me problem.maybe hair type also counts.the thinner hairs don't get caught maybe.
in my experience casio resin straps outlast any other non metal straps.so despite some shortcomings to me they are the best option.better than leather or nylon straps etc. and they don't absorb moisture,and this is a big plus point!
in humid conditions i hate moisture trapped in the strap.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> T4PN,
> 
> I think for the short term I will leave on the resin. It is a softer material than G-Shocks, at least to me.
> 
> Throughout the day it seemed to conform a little better around my wrist. Although the little wings are serious hair pullers. I would forget about the watch until it yanked a hair or two at a time.


I don't blame you Rocat, I liked the original strap too. Funny though that you are experiencing hair pulling -- I did not. "Pull-resistant" hair kinda sounds like a g-shock feature for your wrist! :-d


----------



## buster71

Mine just arrived. Like it a lot - definitely has a much more robust feel as compared to the PRW3000. IMO, nicer looking as well. I'd say it's borderline too large for my puny wrist, but I think I'll get used to it.

By the way, "in between holes" as well. Using the third smallest on the strap, but feels a tad tight. The 4th hole would make the watch rotate too much, though. Sigh...


----------



## Rocat

Unscrew the straps and put that puppy on a Zulu strap and you will not be "in between holes" 
Honestly this is the second time today I've had to break out this picture. LOL





buster71 said:


> Mine just arrived. Like it a lot - definitely has a much more robust feel as compared to the PRW3000. IMO, nicer looking as well. I'd say it's borderline too large for my puny wrist, but I think I'll get used to it.
> 
> By the way, "in between holes" as well. Using the third smallest on the strap, but feels a tad tight. The 4th hole would make the watch rotate too much, though. Sigh...
> 
> View attachment 3574946


----------



## Nordlander

edit


----------



## Hoppyjr

Looks good. Congrats. 

Zulu - thicker material, rounded rings (2,3, or 4) plus buckle. 

Nato - thinner material, (3) squared rings plus buckle.


----------



## Nordlander

C & B calls these Heavy Duty Nato straps. But you're right, they are commonly referred to as Zulu straps. I think I read somewhere Zulu is a trademarked name, possibly by Maratac?


----------



## Hoppyjr

I believe you are correct and I think it's Maratac. I don't know why the Nato/Zulu thing bugs me, but I does. LOL


----------



## Rocat

Nordlander, Great pictures and video. The 3500 on the black strap looks quite good. The orange is not overpowering.


----------



## buster71

One thing bothering me about the PRW3500 - ( might have been mentioned already) on the LCD, the background of the area where the barometric graph is displayed is darkly pixelated. Makes that area harder to read, especially at an angle. This is not a problem on the PRW3000's LCD.


----------



## hiker

Rocat said:


> Unscrew the straps and put that puppy on a Zulu strap and you will not be "in between holes"
> Honestly this is the second time today I've had to break out this picture. LOL


3500 is the watch that archer would wear I guess.


----------



## hiker

Nordlander said:


> I received my orange black yesterday and really enjoy it so far. Very nice quality and like the combination of the 3414 module in a rugged case. I took many pictures and have a full review with video on my blog: Casio Pro Trek PRW-3500 review - Roving Adventurer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a black strap borrowed from a PRG-550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most comfortable on a heavy duty 3-ring nato


looks good on black strap.....anyway.how you compare 550,s strap with 3500,s strap?are they exactly same or bit different in consistency etc.


----------



## Nordlander

hiker said:


> looks good on black strap.....anyway.how you compare 550,s strap with 3500,s strap?are they exactly same or bit different in consistency etc.


The 3500 strap was a bit more comfortable than the one from the 550. Little bit softer and the the 550 strap was pulling a bit more hair. I haven't worn the 550 strap very often so perhaps it will soften over time. I mostly wear my watches with nato/zulu straps.


----------



## buster71

Got home today from my first full day wearing the PRW-3500 and...couldn't wait to take it off! Not used to the heft I guess and I find the strap pretty uncomfortable. I think I'll try out one of my natos (unfortunately I only have one 22mm nato), and see how that feels. In comparison, I find my PRW-3000 to be extremely comfortable on the stock strap. Even though I got a good deal on the watch, thoughts of returning it to Kohls are dancing in my head...


----------



## Rocat

Buster,

Take off the strap, leave the wings (ha-ha, Leave the gun, take the Cannoli). The 22mm strap should slide right through the wings.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Someone try it on Isofrane please. I sold my 22mm with my last Shogun (both bad mistakes) so I can't.


----------



## Rocat

I have no Isofrane strap so I can not.


----------



## Nordlander

..........


----------



## Hoppyjr

I love the watch and the orange one is especially cool, but I stop just shy of calling any plastic Casio "classy". 

:lol:


----------



## Alarc

Hello, i'm new in the forum so.. sorry if it's not the place for this question...
Wich do you prefer? the prw-3500 or the rangeman?
I really like them both and i can't make a choice :think:
(english is not my native language so... sorry for the bad english:-x)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Alarc said:


> Hello, i'm new in the forum so.. sorry if it's not the place for this question...
> Wich do you prefer? the prw-3500 or the rangeman?
> I really like them both and i can't make a choice :think:
> (english is not my native language so... sorry for the bad english:-x)


I like them both and have them both..and wear them both. Besides the obvious difference of the Rangeman's shock resistance, to me the biggest difference is the dial layout of the 3500 vs. the Rangeman. The 3500's layout seems less cluttered, and the digits are MUCH larger than on the Rangeman. Then of course, the 3500 has the rotating bezel that the Ranger does not have. And with the 3500, you have the option to install a NATO or Zulu strap. You can at least get the Ranger with a carbon fiber strap if you like.

If I had to choose just ONE of them for a serious outdoor 'mission,' like a multi-day hike or a camping trip, I would go with the 3500. One reason is that because of the dial layout and size of the digits, it is more readable "at a glance." The rest is just, personal preference.

But day-to-day, my Protreks and Rangers each get a lot of wrist-time, at a cubicle farm! lol


----------



## Rocat

Welcome to the forum Alarc.

For me it would be the PRW-3500 and not just because I bought one the other week. The Rangeman is a great watch and looks like an awesome "tool watch" but as T4PN stated, it is much more cluttered than the 3500. And honestly the 3500 will be tough enough for anything you can throw at it. If it could not handle it, member "Hiker" would not be using them in the mountains all the time.



Alarc said:


> Hello, i'm new in the forum so.. sorry if it's not the place for this question...
> Wich do you prefer? the prw-3500 or the rangeman?
> I really like them both and i can't make a choice :think:
> (english is not my native language so... sorry for the bad english:-x)


----------



## Alarc

Thanks for the opinions! I think the prw-3500 would be my choice.. I have a GW6900.. i can use it in the tougher conditions :-!


----------



## sunpowerhiker

I was searching the net for reviews of the prw3500 and stumbled across this forum. Wow, just wow! I NEED this watch


----------



## Hoppyjr

sunpowerhiker said:


> I was searching the net for reviews of the prw3500 and stumbled across this forum. Wow, just wow! I NEED this watch


Yes, you do. 

It really is ideal on a Zulu strap.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Hoppyjr said:


> Yes, you do.
> 
> It really is ideal on a Zulu strap.
> 
> View attachment 3691546


That looks great, really good. The black/silver really gives it a sturdy strong appearance. The negative black/blue is stealth! The orange/black, just wow! Now, if Casio came out with a Orange/black with a negative display, I'm drooling at the thought!!


----------



## Cobia

Very cool watch, im likin it more and more every time i see it, the bezel is really sweet, as are the buttons, soon as these come right down in price im onto one.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

I looked at that Kohls website, not on there. Maybe soon.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I believe there are a couple posted for sale. Cheap too.


----------



## Time4Playnow

sunpowerhiker said:


> I was searching the net for reviews of the prw3500 and stumbled across this forum. Wow, just wow! I NEED this watch


Yes, you know you do!! :-!

Just like, once I had the silver/black, I recently had to pick up the orange one too!! I was done in by Nordlander's pics of the orange on the black zulu strap!!! o|o|o| lol

I currently have my orange on a black zulu, no pics of that yet, but here it is on the original strap:


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Hoppyjr said:


> I believe there are a couple posted for sale. Cheap too.


By any chance do you have a link?


----------



## Rocat

sunpowerhiker said:


> By any chance do you have a link?


Try watchrecon.com type in Casio and search. Nothing local (stateside) at the moment.

There is always eBay. Kohls is where I picked mine up but they are obviously out of stock since it is not listed anymore. The best sale price you will find there is $240. Unless you have 20% codes and Kohls cash to make it cheaper.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

I wonder if I could do a backorder through kohl.

I have always had a bad dealings with eBay. Guess I need to choose better sellers


----------



## Rocat

sunpowerhiker said:


> I wonder if I could do a backorder through kohl.
> 
> I have always had a bad dealings with eBay. Guess I need to choose better sellers


If you could that would be the way to go. They are running 40% off of retail on the upper end Casio's. $300 X60%= $240 and if you have kohls cash to add that would be super. I asked for a 20% code when I bought my GD-350 on the 16th. The store manager who hands that code out like casndy said there was no code valid this week while they are running their "lowest prices of the season" sale.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Couple new pics of the orange 3500 on black zulu. Pics not as good as Nordlander's, but -- this thing looks awesome with this color scheme!! Maybe you have to see it in person. ;-)


----------



## Rocat

You're not helping T4PN, not helping one bit. I went through the phase of multiple colors of the same watch before and I am trying not to go back down that path.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> You're not helping T4PN, not helping one bit. I went through the phase of multiple colors of the same watch before and I am trying not to go back down that path.


Well "sorry" Rocat, what can I say? As you can see, I'm apparently still in this 'phase' and haven't been able to QUIT going down that path! :rodekaart lol

I honestly had NO plans to buy a second 3500. But like I said, those pics of the orange one put me over the edge. (plus, a decent price on amazon with guaranteed delivery in 2 days didn't help either -- dang that amazon prime!!) All in all, I can't say I'm sorry I got the orange one though! :-d


----------



## Rocat

Time4Playnow said:


> Well "sorry" Rocat, what can I say? As you can see, I'm apparently still in this 'phase' and haven't been able to QUIT going down that path! :rodekaart lol
> 
> I honestly had NO plans to buy a second 3500. But like I said, those pics of the orange one put me over the edge. (plus, a decent price on amazon with guaranteed delivery in 2 days didn't help either -- dang that amazon prime!!) All in all, I can't say I'm sorry I got the orange one though! :-d


Enjoy them.


----------



## Hoppyjr

It's my favorite Casio to date. Really works well. Now, if they could make this same case style, 22mm lugs (without the funky stuff like on the 3000), but scale it down to about 43mm diameter & 13mm tall - I'd be in digital love.


----------



## idkfa

This is the next watch on my list, I just need to get a better landed price to Canada. I might order it and pick it up across the border.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Why can't the Y be the same price as the Y-4. The negative display I really like! However $100 like isn't worth the jump


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Is there two different 3500y-4 out there? The display on some has the orange run it while some look to have the same display as the 3500.


----------



## Hoppyjr

sunpowerhiker said:


> Is there two different 3500y-4 out there? The display on some has the orange run it while some look to have the same display as the 3500.


It's only slightly tinted orange. Not as bad as the 3000 IMO. Very readable.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Hoppyjr said:


> It's only slightly tinted orange. Not as bad as the 3000 IMO. Very readable.


Ok, in some of the pics posted by different people on here it looks different. Could be the type of camera, lighting changing it.


----------



## Rocat

sunpowerhiker said:


> Ok, in some of the pics posted by different people on here it looks different. Could be the type of camera, lighting changing it.


Yes it is camera angle and lighting.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hoppyjr said:


> It's only slightly tinted orange. Not as bad as the 3000 IMO. Very readable.


Glad you posted this!! You know what, the display on the orange 3500 is tinted only so slightly that I didn't notice it, until I put it side by side with the silver/black 3500! Then I could definitely see the difference. But the tinting looks good!! Thanks for mentioning this, or I might not have caught that! :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Hoppyjr said:


> Someone try it on Isofrane please. I sold my 22mm with my last Shogun (both bad mistakes) so I can't.


Apparently, only I was asking this question, but here's the answer.....







































This works on my wrist (just a touch under 8") but based on strap adjustment holes I think it will only work for those with about a 7" wrist or larger.


----------



## Rocat

It looks good but most likely would not work for my wrist.


----------



## Nordlander

..........


----------



## buster71

Casio Men's Pro Trek Digital Solar Watch

Its back. Go grab em.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

buster71 said:


> Casio Men's Pro Trek Digital Solar Watch
> 
> Its back. Go grab em.


Already out of stock!!! UH!!!!


----------



## Nordlander

edit


----------



## Hoppyjr

Nordlander said:


> Looks great on that strap. Too bad they are so pricey at about $100.


Thanks. 

There is a budget knock-off sold by Orbis-Morgan for around $20 IIRC. Same look, but nothing beats Isofrane quality.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Jeez, this thread grew exponentially since I last checked! Looks like we're going to have a nationwide shortage of PRW3500. LOL ;-) All thanks Rocat's tips on discounts. Kidding.

Anyway, after a long research and debate with myself for ABC watches, I finally settled with the most humble ABC tool, PRG270-1. This is the second time I purchased the model. First time ended up returning it mostly due to my preference at the time for duplex. This time around it's a keeper, and I know already it's a comfortable watch as is without modifications. After tried on my friend's PRG550, I realized comfort is more important then features. Since PRW3500 shares the same (or very similar) band as the PRG550 and PRG260, comfort could be an issue. This is confirmed in this thread, as well as in other threads in the F296 (Digital/ABC) and F17 (G-Shock) forums. Despite my admiration for every Protrek models, the PRW3500 is not in my wishlist as a watch to keep. I do however want to see how well the new PRG300 will fare, though my prediction is it will be the same price initially as PRW3000.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Crazy how it seems every watch is available except the one you want.

It would be nice if a store local to me carried Casio watches.


----------



## Everdying

watch_geek2014 said:


> Jeez, this thread grew exponentially since I last checked! Looks like we're going to have a nationwide shortage of PRW3500. LOL ;-) All thanks Rocat's tips on discounts. Kidding.
> 
> Anyway, after a long research and debate with myself for ABC watches, I finally settled with the most humble ABC tool, PRG270-1. This is the second time I purchased the model. First time ended up returning it mostly due to my preference at the time for duplex. This time around it's a keeper, and I know already it's a comfortable watch as is without modifications. After tried on my friend's PRG550, I realized comfort is more important then features. Since PRW3500 shares the same (or very similar) band as the PRG550 and PRG260, comfort could be an issue. This is confirmed in this thread, as well as in other threads in the F296 (Digital/ABC) and F17 (G-Shock) forums. Despite my admiration for every Protrek models, the PRW3500 is not in my wishlist as a watch to keep. I do however want to see how well the new PRG300 will fare, though my prediction is it will be the same price initially as PRW3000.


i'm beginning to wonder is the PRG300 a japan only limited model?
ever since those pics from one month ago appeared, no other info has come out unlike the PRW3500.


----------



## hiker

prg 300 is not japan only model.as far as i know
prg 300 (if I remember correctly) was due to be released in june.

and regarding what watch geek 2014 wrote.the price of prg 300 will be definitely lower than prw 3000..prw msrp was I think round 40 or 42k japanese yen.while prg 300 is arond 26k range.big difference

prg 300 will be nearly the same price of prg 270 I think....

anyway casio is taking a risk by introducing this watch if It is released on same (large) scale as prg 270! 
will maybe explain later what I mean 

270 was good watch but its sensor cover,s cheap plastic protruding out higher than the glass face of watch was its weakest point ( both cosmetically and functionally) and a scratch and abrasion magnet!!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

hiker said:


> ... regarding what watch geek 2014 wrote.the price of prg 300 will be definitely lower than prw 3000..prw msrp was I think round 40 or 42k japanese yen.while prg 300 is arond 26k range.big difference
> 
> prg 300 will be nearly the same price of prg 270 I think....


True, but don't forget some PRW3000 models have already dropped to around $170 retail now and will only go lower by June. That's almost half of the original MSRP of $300. 26k yen is $217, probably they will round it up to $200 MSRP for US. Let's give another 25% off for street price a little while after release, that's $150, cuts awfully close to the price of PRW3000.



hiker said:


> 270 was good watch but its sensor cover,s cheap plastic protruding out higher than the glass face of watch was its weakest point ( both cosmetically and functionally) and a scratch and abrasion magnet!!


Nah, it's fine. The 270 sensor cover is actually more manlier looking. ;-) And these watches are meant to be scratched, aka. battle scars.


----------



## rl168

A stupid question...how do you replace the band of a PRW3500? Do you unscrew the screws on the edge at the side or is this a standard spring pin?


----------



## Nordlander

edit


----------



## rl168

Nordlander said:


> Unscrew the screws. Another member posted this picture in another thread.


Thank you!


----------



## Rocat

If you are going to have two opposing screwdrivers facing each other at same time while attempting to unscrew the thread locked bars; be careful. Those little screwdriver go deep into thumbs and fingers rather quickly. The bars will not unscrew if you only work one side at a time. The pins are meant to spin freely within the hollow tube. Both sides must be worked at the same time just like a nut and bolt.


----------



## buster71

Just changed over to a Nato from Nato Strap Co and WOW! What a difference! Comfort level maximized!


----------



## hiker

watch_geek2014 said:


> True, but don't forget some PRW3000 models have already dropped to around $170 retail now and will only go lower by June. That's almost half of the original MSRP of $300. 26k yen is $217, probably they will round it up to $200 MSRP for US. Let's give another 25% off for street price a little while after release, that's $150, cuts awfully close to the price of PRW3000.
> 
> Nah, it's fine. The 270 sensor cover is actually more manlier looking. ;-) And these watches are meant to be scratched, aka. battle scars.


I hope that prg 300 will be closer in price to prg 270.prg 300 will have large market because i see more and more women on trail and mountain climbing these days.its perfect size for female wrists.and its very light too.under 60 gram in weight.

when climbing sometimes you put your hands over the rocks,the prw 3000 problem is that its aluminium bezel would lose its paint very easily and sometimes with deep lacerations.i dont mind personally but it decreases the watch,s resale value etc sometimes.
so i wanted a prw 3000 with tough resin bezel like prg 240 has.i hope prg 300 delivers on that.i dont know how resilient is its resin till i have it in my hands.

my prg 240 is still like new after years of use!
my salute to prg 240!no wonder it is so polular even now.

====as for prg 270 and battle scars i agree with you.but just one hit on wood and my prg 270 sensor cover did not just get a scar but piece of plsatic (though minisule in size) just separated from it!never seen it happento a protrek!i have had much bigger hits on my prg 240 without any scars!

in my view prg 270 design is flawed.sensor cover must not be higher than watch face and if it had to sit at this strange place than it must have been made of a very resilient soft resin like prg 240 so it could take some abuse.or g shock like resin,but not hard sort of brittle plastic.

anyway just my experience...some people like prg 270,s structure.but i used prg 80 and 90 for years without any real scar and used 240 as well like this, so i am not used to seeing such damage in protreks.in my opinion from the looks and designs of it the prg 300 will be more resilient and better in field use .but nothing final.till one uses it .one benefit of smaller and lighter watches like prg 300 is that they get banged etc less.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

How is the 3500 holding up to the trail?


----------



## Rocat

sunpowerhiker said:


> How is the 3500 holding up to the trail?


The watch is so new I doubt anyone has had a chance to use it on the trail in a real hiking/camping situation. IMO, the only person here that would have taken it on a hike by now would have been Hiker. But as far as I know he does not have one yet.

You don't have one yet do you Hiker? If you already do, then ignore my brain lapse.


----------



## hiker

nope.i am waiting for mudmaster.but may be tired of waiting I a may ge one .this happened many times before .lol!
3500 is one attractive piece.

as for sunpowrrhiker,s question.here is what I think.though ofcourse everyone has their own experience.

i am old school person so i used to not even take camera on travels in past nor even had a facebook account, otherwise i could show some pictures about what i have written below.
anyway 
to me 3500 resembles prg 80 and prg 260 a lot.specially the 260.though its bezel is more refined and smart looking than 260 i think.but they resemble a lot as bezel is stainless steel in both models (prw 2500 ,prg 250 has aluminium bezel).
in my experience among metal bezels the steel non painted bezels remain in better condition the longest.i had a prg 250 which fell down during one hike and its bezel had some deep scratches,but in case of prg 80 /prg 200 and prg 260 the similar accidents caused minimal damage.though i guess the angle of impact and the object of impact also is important .but people used to be amazed by seeing my watches remain undamaged even with falls.my prg 200 fell face down so many times that i forgot the number after a while!usually in hurry i would try to wear it fast and it fell down many a feet!
anyway
i have observed that prw 2500 like prw 3000 (aluminium bezel models) after a while shows its age...but prg 80 ,prg 260 ,prg 200 etc hold pretty well.
also prg 240 which has resin bezel also is one tough thing!i think in prg 240 they used some real tough resin material.will show you my prg 240 t picture later .i still cant believe that in its fourth year it still is blemishless!and i wore it a lot.
ofcourse 3500 has version 3 sensor while the rest of above mentioned watches had version 2 sensor.version 3 is usually faster sensor with a bit longer battery life .(3500 lasts about two months longer per full charge compared to most version 2 sensor watches).version 3 sensor is supposedly more accurate , though in my own experience i did not feel much difference.may be more accurate tests are needed.

among version 3 sensor protreks 3500 is no doubt the strongest and will hold up to elements better than others...so go ahead.prices are pretty attractive on amazon as well.i did not think they will fall so soon.may be they are planning prw 4000 later this year?anyway lets see.
i guess a gps ABC or atleast gps time setting ABC is on the cards.casio has no watch like garmin fenix or suunto ambit .and if not fully enabled gps than an ABC watch with time calibration by gps signal may be a hit.


----------



## Rocat

Ohhhhh, 

A PRW-4000. I could find room in collection for one if it has a SS bezel. I keep going back and forth on the PRW-2500. The green camo is sweet as is the all black one, until the bezel gets dinged up. I guess it would be different if I was the one to put those dings there.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Rocat said:


> Ohhhhh,
> 
> A PRW-4000. I could find room in collection for one if it has a SS bezel. I keep going back and forth on the PRW-2500. The green camo is sweet as is the all black one, until the bezel gets dinged up. I guess it would be different if I was the one to put those dings there.


I had the 2500. Nice piece, but after the 3500 you won't want a 2500.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Ok thank you. I really want the negative display, but would prefer it to not have that blue ring, an OD version would be sweet.


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Anyone got any perceptions on the PAW 250 Pro Trek?
Thinking of pulling the trigger on that one.
Any posts appreciated.
Nice price point too. $180.00 minus 25% discount from an AD.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Rocat

Hoppyjr said:


> I had the 2500. Nice piece, but after the 3500 you won't want a 2500.


Thanks, you just saved me some money.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Rocat said:


> Thanks, you just saved me some money.


Good call. 3500 is absolutely the best Casio I've owned.

I would love to see Casio slim this sucker down to around 44mm diameter and 50mm lug to lug. Keep the 200m rating and 22mm lug width so we can use other straps. I'd even be willing to ditch the bezel to achieve the smaller size.

To be perfect, Give it a sapphire crystal and titanium case. Sell it for $500 or less. It would be a huge hit.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hoppyjr said:


> I had the 2500. Nice piece, but after the 3500 you won't want a 2500.


Yeah, I kind of agree with that. EXCEPT that the 2500 has the tide graph/moon phase while the 3500 does not. To me the 3500 would be just about the perfect Protrek if it had those two additional features. I'm fine with the current size of the 3500 - I like'em BIG! Anyhow, I have a 2500, might sell it at some point - but not yet. ;-)


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Nordlander said:


> Changing from the orange to the black strap is like going from "hey, look at my wrist and the watch I am wearing" to an understated but classy look you can pretty much wear anywhere.
> 
> The baromteric pressure change indicator and alarm works great. Some pretty big storms rolled through the upper Midwest last night but better weather is coming. :-!


I just need to get the exact replica of what u got there. love it


----------



## ko28

Finally pick one up at a price of $179 which is not bad at all.Thanks for the great review!


----------



## Rocat

|>|>|>|>|> Good deal! You are going to love this watch!



ko28 said:


> Finally pick one up at a price of $179 which is not bad at all.Thanks for the great review!


----------



## sunpowerhiker

ko28 said:


> Finally pick one up at a price of $179 which is not bad at all.Thanks for the great review!


Where was that?


----------



## ko28

sunpowerhiker said:


> Where was that?


Kohls but you need to be a Kohls charge card holder.There is a 30% off coupon that brings the watch price from $240 to $179 shipped and after tax.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

ko28 said:


> Kohls but you need to be a Kohls charge card holder.There is a 30% off coupon that brings the watch price from $240 to $179 shipped and after tax.


I might just get the credit card to make that one purchase, then pay it off and cancel. Hmm, wonder if they have the Y


----------



## lak100

hi my name is Jim i am fro Greece im waiting for a PRW 3500t 7ER Cerro Tumissa i love this watch it is classy


----------



## Rocat

Welcome to the forum Jim. Please post a picture once you receive the watch.



lak100 said:


> hi my name is Jim i am fro Greece im waiting for a PRW 3500t 7ER Cerro Tumissa i love this watch it is classy


----------



## BrooklynBigAl

SOME HELP, PLEASE...

Long-time watchuseek lurker, first-time poster. Just a couple of questions for you 2015 Pro Trek owners in this thread (starting a new thread didn't seem right since this one is kinda' covering all the bases regarding the PRW-3500 models).

Anyway, here's the story: I'm a die-hard Pro Trek fan and was very excited about the 2015 model release. Just got my PRW-3500Y-1JF (from ebay seller Samurai Fisherman or maybe it was Fisherman Samurai in Japan since the Black/Blue is not available here in the good old U S of A). I really wanted to love this watch buutttt....I have a few questions re: authenticity, craftsmanship, etc. So I'd like to just bounce some random thoughts off of you guys.

*1) FAKE OR REAL?* It seems pretty early in the item's existence for there to already be a Chinese knock-off and I don't think mine is fake but I'm wondering if everyone else's Pro Trek (those of you who ordered from Japan) came in a Casio box? As you can see below, my new watch came in a kinda' cheezy casio presentation box inside of a thin cardboard Casio box. And the books are more like a pamphlet. Compare that to my old PRW-2500 which was an American model--that one came in a cool Pro Trek cardboard presentation box inside of a cool Pro Trek outer cardboard box. And the book is a bound book, not just a stapled pamphlet. For those of you who bought from Japan, was this your experience? What about those of you who bought the US model, did you get a Casio box or a Pro Trek box? When I was shopping for the black/blue PRW-3500Y-1JF which is not available as an American model (don't know why), all the pics I saw online showed Casio boxes. But I'm just wondering if they ALL are boxed from the parent company or if all the ones online are perhaps not authentic...or maybe Im just paranoid








My new one, presented in a so-so box








My old one. Beautiful box and book.

*2) CRAPPY LIGHT?* My old Pro Trek is not a negative-display ninja model but the light has an awesome Timex Indiglo thing going on. The new one is...kinda' crappy. You can see where it bleeds in from the left side and it does not seem super bright and readable. Even my G-Shock GR8900A-1 has better lighting (so-called "super illuminator LED backlights") and it shows below (by the way, I got the new black face Pro Trek to replace the black face G-Shock during my covert night missions...to the couch and back).








PRW-3500 backlight (left) vs. PRW-2500 backlight (right), please note, the 2500 is not a reverse display








PRW-3500 backlight (left) vs. GR8900A-1 backlight (right), please note, BOTH are reverse display.

*A STEP BACKWARDS?* So, I wanted my new Pro Trek to be BIGGER and HEAVIER than my old one. The old guy has always been a statement piece and I liked that about it. I liked feeling the significance on my wrist (one of my favorite work watches is my Bulova 96B175 which is about the same weight as a BRICK). But something felt different when I took it out of the box...It felt...lighter. It looked...smaller (the fact that it was slightly lighter was another factor that led me to question its' authenticity but after further review I found out that the interior whatchamasensor is 95% smaller and lighter so that explained it...or did it. So is it just me or do the 3500s vs the 2500s seem cheaper? (I didn't buy the 3000 when it came out because it was visibly smaller/lighter than the 2500 so I'm guessing that maybe after their dramatic changes from the 2500-to-3000, they scaled back up for the 3500. But to me, coming as I am from a 2500 it feels ever so slightly smaller and cheaper. It is more along the size of my G-Shock (slightly bigger).








The new PRW-3500 (left) seems smaller than the old PRW-2500 (right). It is definitely lighter-feeling though I can't verify this because on both the Pro-Trek site and the Shop Casio site they accidentally list the weight for the PAW, not the PRW. I do not like this change.








The PRW-3500, I think is more similar in size and weight to the GR8900A-1 which is not a bad thing, I love that watch and have beat it to death but...I just want some input for those of you who have owned both as to the feel.

So that's it, any feedback about my watch's authenticity and any of the other issues I brought up are appreciated. Also, anyone know if the old Pathfinder 10365735 strap will fit this? I think the black blue leather/nylon strap on the black/blue watch would look sick. Thanks guys


----------



## Hoppyjr

The watch looks authentic to me, but I only own the black/silver and orange/black models. The backlight seems ok, but it's surely less effective the the other positive display models. 

The box may be different because it's a Japan version, not sure. 

Any 22mm strap will fit the watch. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## Rocat

BrooklynBigAl,

Japan resellers usually ship their watch in the blue presentation box. The directions are legit. The manuals are just printed different. Yes the back light is different, super led, but it is correct. I am not a fan of the super led either, but they are more efficient. Some here don't mind it. Others do not like it at all and comment that it ruins a persons night vision. I tend to agree. The PRW-3500 has two on the left side because most folks, not me, wear their watch on their left wrist. When worn that way you will not see the bulbs. 

Yes the watch is lighter than a 2500 because the technology has become smaller and more efficient. 3500 is 62grams and the 2500 is 81grams. All the tech from the 3500 is the same as the 3000. The 3500 is bigger because of the 20bar water rating, and they wanted it to be bolder. I doubt Casio will take the new tech and cram it in anything bigger/heavier than the 3500.

The strap you mention will not fit. The 3500 does not need adapters at all. If you want, remove the stock strap, replace the lug bars and put on a 22mm nato or zulu. The lug design is the same as the 2500.


----------



## Everdying

isnt the bezel diameter of the 3500 pretty similar to the 2500?
i think another factor of what makes ur 3500 look smaller is the size of the LCD, and of cos with urs being a negative black it looks even smaller.



Rocat said:


> Yes the watch is lighter than a 2500 because the technology has become smaller and more efficient. 3500 is 62grams and the 2500 is 81grams. All the tech from the 3500 is the same as the 3000. The 3500 is bigger because of the 20bar water rating, and they wanted it to be bolder. I doubt Casio will take the new tech and cram it in anything bigger/heavier than the 3500.


casio says the 3500 is 90 grams.
the 3500 definitely feels heavier than the 270 which casio lists as being 67 grams.


----------



## Rocat

Everdying said:


> casio says the 3500 is 90 grams.
> the 3500 definitely feels heavier than the 270 which casio lists as being 67 grams.


My mistake, I did a quick look on Casiousa and looked at the first spec which for some reason shows the PRW-3000. So I was wrong on the weight.


----------



## hiker

there is no reason for 3500 to be heavier than say 2500.but new generation likes larger and heavier watches compared to older generation.i think


----------



## BrooklynBigAl

Thanks @hoppyjr, @rocat, @hiker for the assists. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Everdying

to those with the black bezels, just wondering how durable is the coating on it? hope it's not like the protrek bracelets where it scratches easily.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Everdying said:


> to those with the black bezels, just wondering how durable is the coating on it? hope it's not like the protrek bracelets where it scratches easily.


It seems pretty durable. I can't tell if it's anodized or powder coated, but I don't think you'll have any issue with it.


----------



## Cobia

Its certainly the real deal, nice pick up, i like it, cheers


----------



## eahm

Sorry guys, new new new here, just registered, I loved Casio my whole life and stopped wearing one many years ago because cellphones, PC etc. BUT I am about to buy the 3500, I think this is the one.

My innocent question: where can I buy this exact black band/strap?









Thank you.


----------



## Hoppyjr

eahm said:


> Sorry guys, new new new here, just registered, I loved Casio my whole life and stopped wearing one many years ago because cellphones, PC etc. BUT I am about to buy the 3500, I think this is the one.
> 
> My innocent question: where can I buy this exact black band/strap?
> 
> View attachment 3926970
> 
> 
> Thank you.


That's the strap from the silver bezel version of the 3500. PM inbound.


----------



## Everdying

Hoppyjr said:


> It seems pretty durable. I can't tell if it's anodized or powder coated, but I don't think you'll have any issue with it.


i'm deciding between the silver and blue...
and 1 more thing...whats the bezel diameter?
from comparison pics with prw3000 its appears to be around 43-44mm?


----------



## lak100

i love the titanium version i think is the best version


----------



## Hoppyjr

lak100 said:


> i love the titanium version i think is the best version


I didn't realize there was a titanium version of the 3500 yet. Do you have the full model number?


----------



## hiker

titanium strap version.not full titanium...its prw 3500T


----------



## Hoppyjr

Got it. Thx


----------



## sunpowerhiker

hiker said:


> titanium strap version.not full titanium...its prw 3500T


Now that would be awesome.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

From the email I sent Casio.

Thank you for contacting Casio America.

The PRW3500Y-4 is the only model that was released in thew US, it was released February of 2015. At this time we do not have any information on new releases of this series.

http://www.shopcasio.com/product/PRW3500Y-4

Thank You 
Erika


----------



## Greg Hamilton

eahm said:


> Sorry guys, new new new here, just registered, I loved Casio my whole life and stopped wearing one many years ago because cellphones, PC etc. BUT I am about to buy the 3500, I think this is the one.
> 
> My innocent question: where can I buy this exact black band/strap?
> 
> View attachment 3926970
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Hello everyone. I'm new here and have the same quesion.

I just ordered this watch but need to find out where I can get the black band. Love the orange but it's a little too bright for the office setting...

Thanks,

Greg.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Greg Hamilton said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and have the same quesion.
> 
> I just ordered this watch but need to find out where I can get the black band. Love the orange but it's a little too bright for the office setting...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg.


I love the orange model too on a black strap. But IMO it looks even better on a black zulu strap with black PVD hardware... There are pics in this thread of that exact thing. I liked it so much that way that it caused me to buy the orange model and put it on that exact strap!! :-! Of course, for my brighter moments I also have an orange 5 ring zulu with black PVD hardware - it looks great as well! (and much quicker/easier to change the zulu straps out than the standard strap - don't have to mess with screws)


----------



## Everdying

handled all 3 again, except for the titanium.
the silver bezel makes it look bigger.
still veering towards the blue, but what bugs me about it is that the ABC buttons are a dark blue, while every other button is black...zzz.


----------



## Rocat

Greg,

Order it from here if you are in the States. Since you are new, do not be concerned that PacParts shows the strap "not in stock". You order it from them, they in turn then order it from Casio. They do not keep a lot of inventory on hand. Once ordered, it can take a few weeks to get it. PacParts is top notch so no worries are necessary.
PacParts: 91087189479



Greg Hamilton said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here and have the same quesion.
> 
> I just ordered this watch but need to find out where I can get the black band. Love the orange but it's a little too bright for the office setting...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg.


----------



## Greg Hamilton

Rocat said:


> Greg,
> 
> Order it from here if you are in the States. Since you are new, do not be concerned that PacParts shows the strap "not in stock". You order it from them, they in turn then order it from Casio. They do not keep a lot of inventory on hand. Once ordered, it can take a few weeks to get it. PacParts is top notch so no worries are necessary.
> PacParts: 91087189479


Thank you Sir!!!


----------



## eahm

PRW-3500Y-4 ordered last evening and will be here tomorrow. It's been too long Casio!


----------



## bmmh05

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

I'm not a collector of Casio watches like some of you, however, I had the Rangeman GW-9400 and decided to sell it to try out the PRW-3500. I owned a PRW-2500 in all black. I thought it "looked" the best of all of them, however it felt cheap. Plastic bottom covering the stainless steel plate, plastic buttons, rotating bezel scratched bumping against a desk chair cushion. The 3500 is definitely solid. Feels nice. I bought the orange model and put on a black strap. Nice watch. I might buy another GW-9400 down the line if they come out with a model that doesn't have chrome/stainless steel. All balck/ or Full Dark Earth with black buttons...

Anyways I thought you guy's would enjoy a couple shots of it with the black band. Cheers.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

I'm beginning to think the Orange one with a black resin or Zulu strap is the best looking PRW-3500 IMO.


----------



## lak100

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*













































here some photos of my new watch on question i have wrong time for sunrise and sunset how can i configure it i live in greece


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



lak100 said:


> here some photos of my new watch on question i have wrong time for sunrise and sunset how can i configure it i live in greece


Nice photos! I think that's the first metal PRW3500 in this thread. Congrad for the new watch.

As for sunrise/sunset time, you need to input your latitude into the settings in order for it to function correctly. Here's the manual for PRW3500 (module 3414) in PDF. The sunrise/sunset section is on page 11 (section E-85).
http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3414.pdf


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Nice looking watch lak100.

If it has not been said, then, welcome to the forum.


----------



## lak100

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



watch_geek2014 said:


> Nice photos! I think that's the first metal PRW3500 in this thread. Congrad for the new watch.
> 
> As for sunrise/sunset time, you need to input your latitude into the settings in order for it to function correctly. Here's the manual for PRW3500 (module 3414) in PDF. The sunrise/sunset section is on page 11 (section E-85).
> http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3414.pdf


here is my latitude and longtitude Kastoria Longitude and Latitude - All About Countries should i put 40.5 for latitude and 21.2 for longtitude?


----------



## hiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

3500T with resin black strap would look cool too.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Agree.


hiker said:


> 3500T with resin black strap would look cool too.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Rocat said:


> I'm beginning to think the Orange one with a black resin or Zulu strap is the best looking PRW-3500 IMO.


I have that same opinion, Rocat! I just love the orange on the black 3 ring zulu with black PVD buckles.... :-!


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

still lookin for a replacement for my PRW6000Y-1 which i've flipped as i dont think ABC goes well with analog.
so should casio release one like this i would buy


----------



## eahm

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Everdying, the orange strap is beautiful BUT you can always ask in the forum for the black one, someone already offered it to me and there are many websites that sell it separately like this one: Casio PRW3500-1 Parts and Accessories


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



eahm said:


> Everdying, the orange strap is beautiful BUT you can always ask in the forum for the black one, someone already offered it to me and there are many websites that sell it separately like this one: Casio PRW3500-1 Parts and Accessories


yea i know can be ordered.
but i'm waiting for a negative orange like that.
as the PRW6000 i had was the orange one too.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Everdying said:


> still lookin for a replacement for my PRW6000Y-1 which i've flipped as i dont think ABC goes well with analog.
> so should casio release one like this i would buy
> View attachment 4035970


Did you make that pic?!! That's what I'm wanting also.


----------



## Everdying

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



sunpowerhiker said:


> Did you make that pic?!! That's what I'm wanting also.


ya, i tend to photoshop stuff just to see how it would look like if i should decide to mod.

looking at pacparts now, looks like its not possible to buy the bezel seperately but rather as a whole...
as there is a 'case/center' listed which goes for $246!!!

looks like a mod is out of the question


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

I've been scoping out the 3500 but my watch budget sez 270.
Be nice if I could pull the trigger on a 3500, but alas it can't happen.
This month's purchase? DW7900. Really hard to read dial (at least
it is for me) but no plans to return it.

X traindriver Art


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Casio needs to go ahead a release some more models. Why does the negative face cost so much? The material needed to produce it, or just because they can charge more?


----------



## Rocat

sunpowerhiker said:


> Casio needs to go ahead a release some more models. Why does the negative face cost so much? The material needed to produce it, or just because they can charge more?


Because they can....


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Rocat said:


> Because they can....


I knew it!! This is a conspiracy.


----------



## hiker

casio,s negative displays also need to improve...they are barely visible specially in protrek range.
I saw negative display in prg 280T and it was great..i wonder why casio cant use the same tech In other proreks?negative display looks great but is barely functional in most cases


----------



## eahm

Is the following band/strap compatible with the 3500?

http://amzn.com/B00LX1HP76

http://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087132546

http://casiowatches.info/casio-mens...k-aviator-digital-display-quartz-black-watch/


----------



## Rocat

The PRG-270 and the PRW-3500 use completely different lug width straps. The 270 uses spring bars and the 3500 uses rods. My 270 uses 18mm straps and the 3500 uses 20mm straps with the wings and 22mm straps without the wings


----------



## eahm

Rocat said:


> The PRG-270 and the PRW-3500 use completely different lug width straps. The 270 uses spring bars and the 3500 uses rods. My 270 uses 18mm straps and the 3500 uses 20mm straps with the wings and 22mm straps without the wings


Perfect, thank you and nevermind then  I like and want to keep the orange one but I want to try a cloth and nylon as well, maybe one day.

Maybe this one... http://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm...n-watch-strap-black-italy-hungary-p-2129.html


----------



## Everdying

Rocat said:


> The PRG-270 and the PRW-3500 use completely different lug width straps. The 270 uses spring bars and the 3500 uses rods. My 270 uses 18mm straps and the 3500 uses 20mm straps with the wings and 22mm straps without the wings


just wondering here, but have u measured the width of the 3500 rods?
i've got a couple straps that can only fit max a 1.78mm bar, so would be nice if those could fit should i eventually get a 3500.


----------



## Rocat

eahm said:


> Perfect, thank you and nevermind then  I like and want to keep the orange one but I want to try a cloth and nylon as well, maybe one day.
> 
> Maybe this one... 22mm NATO Italian Ver. 2 Special Edition Nylon Watch Strap PVD Black (Italy, Hun


Yes a 20mm Nato or Zulu will work with the wings. Or remove them completely and use a 22mm Nato or Zulu.

Here is my PRG-260 which uses the same strap/lug design as the 3500. 
The strap is a 22mm.


----------



## eahm

Rocat thanks, I'm not convinced about the quality though, are they sturdy? Any problems? Did you go under or did you "attach it"? Are the phone bars strong enough to not use the default band? It seems you pull more with the non original bands. If you go under will the watch be too tall? Why people like them so much instead of using the original resin ones? Sorry for the stupid questions!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Not too tall, one piece straps mean "under" but this works beautifully. Good quality NATO & Zulu straps are wonderful. Look at Maratac and NatoStrapCo.


----------



## Rocat

eahm said:


> Rocat thanks, I'm not convinced about the quality though, are they sturdy? Any problems? Did you go under or did you "attach it"? Are the phone bars strong enough to not use the default band? It seems you pull more with the non original bands. If you go under will the watch be too tall? Why people like them so much instead of using the original resin ones? Sorry for the stupid questions!


Like Hoppy said. Good Quality Nato or Zulu's are sturdy. Nope no problems and you thread the band under the case and above the bars. The bars and plenty strong. One strap under does not raise this watch. We choose fabric straps for comfort, color choice and safety for the watch. If, by some freak occurrence one bar breaks, the watch stays put on the wrist.


----------



## eahm

Rocat said:


> If, by some freak occurrence one bar breaks, the watch stays put on the wrist.


Oh wow, I actually never thought about that, that's awesome. Thanks for explaining everything else, you and Hoppyjr !

*Are the ones from StrapCode.com any good? I'd really like to try the black one with the Italian colors.


----------



## Rocat

Yes they are good, and not just because they are a sponsor of WUS.



eahm said:


> Oh wow, I actually never thought about that, that's awesome. Thanks for explaining everything else, you and Hoppyjr !
> 
> *Are the ones from StrapCode.com any good? I'd really like to try the black one with the Italian colors.


----------



## eahm

Guys, sorry I think I'm going retarded but I can't find it anywhere (already checked the manual etc.), how do I change the 00 minutes on ALM -> SIG?

Thanks.


----------



## Rocat

That is the hourly chime. For some reason a youtube guy said that you could change the 00 to anytime you wanted which is incorrect. So to recap, that is the chime for top of the hour.


----------



## eahm

Rocat said:


> That is the hourly chime. For some reason a youtube guy said that you could change the 00 to anytime you wanted which is incorrect. So to recap, that is the chime for top of the hour.


That's exactly why I asked, because of that video. So, there is no meaning to the :00 you see on the screen right? Just telling you it will double beep at :00 of every hour? I have this on, it reminds me of my old Casios.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rocat

eahm said:


> That's exactly why I asked, because of that video. So, there is no meaning to the :00 you see on the screen right? Just telling you it will double beep at :00 of every hour? I have this on, it reminds me of my old Casios.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes it is set to chime at the top of the hour. Hence, the reason is it hard coded for :00.


----------



## kornpong2012

This is my PRG 270 D-7 and PRW 3500 T - 7


----------



## deathracer

PRW-3500 World Time mode Alarm Question 

Hi, on my PRG-270, while travelling and in World Time mode, my alarm setting is synced to my home time - so I have to calculate an offset when setting an alarm to wake up in the morning.
Does anyone know if the PRW3500 has this same limitation?


----------



## Everdying

deathracer said:


> PRW-3500 World Time mode Alarm Question
> 
> Hi, on my PRG-270, while travelling and in World Time mode, my alarm setting is synced to my home time - so I have to calculate an offset when setting an alarm to wake up in the morning.
> Does anyone know if the PRW3500 has this same limitation?


should be, as they are essentially the same module sans atomic time.


----------



## hiker

kornpong2012 said:


> This is my PRG 270 D-7 and PRW 3500 T - 7
> 
> View attachment 4093833
> 
> View attachment 4093825
> 
> View attachment 4093929
> 
> View attachment 4093897
> 
> View attachment 4094017


3500 looks cool.

3500 seems a bit larger in these pics among the two.
anyway i think it is hard to justify double price of 3500T over prg 270D.despite titanium strap and atomic time function .


----------



## lak100

i bought 3500t for 419 euros in europe how much it cost in usa?


----------



## pegase747

deathracer said:


> PRW-3500 World Time mode Alarm Question
> 
> Hi, on my PRG-270, while travelling and in World Time mode, my alarm setting is synced to my home time - so I have to calculate an offset when setting an alarm to wake up in the morning.
> Does anyone know if the PRW3500 has this same limitation?


What I do when I travel is that I change my home time.
This way the sunrise/set data is also adjusted and alarms can follow the new home time.
Main issue is that there are now time swaps, but not really a drwback if you ask me.

cheers Pierre


----------



## Everdying

lak100 said:


> i bought 3500t for 419 euros in europe how much it cost in usa?


im not in the states, but over here in malaysia i can get it for usd365 / 332 euro.
if direct from japan should be slightly cheaper.


----------



## lak100

i hope to keep my 3500t for at least 5 year can it last so long?


----------



## eahm

Just got the black PVD nato strap, not sure when I will test it though, I kinda like the standard resin band.

Nevermind, just changed. Wow they are comfortable!


----------



## hiker

lak100 said:


> i hope to keep my 3500t for at least 5 year can it last so long?


this is one of toughest watches you will ever see in this range....protreks last a long time with minimum damage .


----------



## lak100

i have set an alarm how can i turn it off?


----------



## lak100

first scratch on my 3500t any thoughts how can i fix it?


----------



## hiker

the scratch is not very visible.take a better picture.


----------



## lak100

i painted it with cd marker and it is okay


----------



## Stevepodraza

loving the new 3500 with black strap!


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



watch_geek2014 said:


> Nice photos! I think that's the first metal PRW3500 in this thread. Congrad for the new watch.


I don't think the watch is titanium, only the bracelet is. The watch is surely made of grey colored resin. If I'm wrong, please advise - I'd love a metal cased version.


----------



## Rocat

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Hoppyjr said:


> I don't think the watch is titanium, only the bracelet is. The watch is surely made of grey colored resin. If I'm wrong, please advise - I'd love a metal cased version.


 If the case was any kind of metal, SS or Titanium, the price would be astronomical. And we would all be lined up to buy it.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Exactly my point.

Here are a few shots of my black/stainless version on NATO. After taking the photos I swapped back to the black resin strap (that someone here wanted to buy but never followed through with) and I'll likely keep this on for a while.

I did feel the cheap Casio buckle was the weak link in this otherwise study watch (resin case, metal bezel, durable strap) so I installed one of my brushed Isofrane "RS" buckles. It's a little tricky to get the two together, but requires no cutting or modification of strap or buckle. Since it is held on by a screw, not a cheap spring bar as the stock buckle, it feels like a better match for the strap, which is also attached to the case with screws. Yes, the Isofrane buckle is available separately from Isofrane and yes, it's expensive when we're talking about a relatively cheap Casio watch. That said, I like things the way I like them.

The buckle is also available in black DLC finish.

I'll keep my black/orange 3500 on NATO straps.

Photos of all here;


----------



## sujith

would the prw3500 fit a flat scrawny 6.3" wrist ? upper part measures 51mm , I read that this monster is 56mm in amazon.


----------



## eahm

Don't know if I can or it's worth it to post the photos twice, here are some I took with a Maratac 4-ring ZULU: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/zul...epiecerepublic-ebay-2023793.html#post17176649

sujith: my wrist is 7.5" / 19cm


----------



## pegase747

Has anyone any info on the black bezel which is fitted on the orange 3500 ? How does it hold in time. Is that a simple coating or something in the line of the aluminium bezel of the 2500 ?
Understand it is Stainless steel but wondering about the black coating, ion-plated, DLC ??

If anyone knows or has experience in dinging his black 3500 bezel....

Cheers Pierre


----------



## Everdying

pegase747 said:


> Has anyone any info on the black bezel which is fitted on the orange 3500 ? How does it hold in time. Is that a simple coating or something in the line of the aluminium bezel of the 2500 ?
> Understand it is Stainless steel but wondering about the black coating, ion-plated, DLC ??
> 
> If anyone knows or has experience in dinging his black 3500 bezel....
> 
> Cheers Pierre


says here IP processing.
Casio to Release New PRO TREK with 200-Meter Water Resistance


----------



## pegase747

Everdying said:


> says here IP processing.
> Casio to Release New PRO TREK with 200-Meter Water Resistance


Thanks a lot,

I guess I will stick to my stainless steel non plated, as IP tends to scratch...

Cheers


----------



## sujith

appreciate your response eahm. There was prw3500 for sale , but it got sold off by the time I posted this. was much in demand 



eahm said:


> Don't know if I can or it's worth it to post the photos twice, here are some I took with a Maratac 4-ring ZULU: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/zul...epiecerepublic-ebay-2023793.html#post17176649
> 
> sujith: my wrist is 7.5" / 19cm


----------



## Everdying

pegase747 said:


> Thanks a lot,
> 
> I guess I will stick to my stainless steel non plated, as IP tends to scratch...
> 
> Cheers


anything will eventually scratch anyway.
the plain bezel also appears to have some coating on it, or its been sand blasted or something...but as its silver any scratches wont be so apparent.


----------



## pegase747

Everdying said:


> anything will eventually scratch anyway.
> the plain bezel also appears to have some coating on it, or its been sand blasted or something...but as its silver any scratches wont be so apparent.


Very true, but it will be less noticeable.

Anyway I have the Stainless bezel, so no need to buy another 3500...I was just thinking of a 3500 with the clearest display ( from the basic stainless 3500 ) together with the orange accent case with black bezel. kind of a stealthier 3500.

Cheers


----------



## Everdying

pegase747 said:


> Very true, but it will be less noticeable.
> 
> Anyway I have the Stainless bezel, so no need to buy another 3500...I was just thinking of a 3500 with the clearest display ( from the basic stainless 3500 ) together with the orange accent case with black bezel. kind of a stealthier 3500.
> 
> Cheers


i dont think theres much of a difference in the display between the plain bezel and orange one.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Well Amazon has the 3500-1JF for sale on prime now. Still over $100 more than the 1CR. Now I'm waiting for a coupon or the price to drop.


----------



## bmmh05

Wanted to answer this question...regarding the durability of the rotating bezel..

My old PRW-2500 black rotating bezel, scratched on matter what touched it...couch, chair...wall...plastic...I swear that thing was cheapest Protrek I've come across...plastic backing over the SS plate...plastic buttons....


My PRW-3500 with the black rotating bezel hasn't gotten a single faint scratch. I slammed it into my back door the other day and cursed out loud....got inside and didn't even find a scuff..I'm sure if you're scraping it on rocks it will get damaged...but it is 1000% stronger than the previous model. 

God, just writing this has gotten me angry, remember that soft PRW-2500 bezel...


----------



## Everdying

ya, thts cos the 2500 bezel is aluminium...while 3500 is steel


----------



## hiker

well...its not only aluminium etc that makes difference.the way metal was forged and the way it was painted or ion plated etc makes a difference as well..
my prg 140 watch had aluminium bezel and once it fell from roof while i was trying to charge it.i thought the watch would be dead and badly damaged.but not only watch was working ok but the damage to aluminium bezel was so slight at the point of impact that i still cant figure out how is it possible.it fell on concrete floor by the way which was not plane.
anyway glad to know that 3500 holds up well!because after prg 80 it was general impression that casio a bit downgraded the quality of protreks construction.


----------



## Rufus

sunpowerhiker said:


> Well Amazon has the 3500-1JF for sale on prime now. Still over $100 more than the 1CR. Now I'm waiting for a coupon or the price to drop.


What is the difference in the two? Is the -1JF just a Japan model and the 1CR a a US model? I am assuming there is no difference in quality.


----------



## Everdying

Rufus said:


> What is the difference in the two? Is the -1JF just a Japan model and the 1CR a a US model? I am assuming there is no difference in quality.


at first i thought there may be a possibility the 1JF is "made in japan", but a quick check on a jap site shows that the only current protrek made in japan is the PRW6000.
so i guess in this case there is no difference cept for the code.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Rufus said:


> What is the difference in the two? Is the -1JF just a Japan model and the 1CR a a US model? I am assuming there is no difference in quality.


The 1JF is the negative display while the 1CR is the original format.


----------



## eahm

I've added some new photos, sorry not the best quality:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/hea...kle-c-b-zulu-4-ring-2085762.html#post17767674


----------



## Rufus

Well I bought the PWR-3500-1CR off Amazon for 164.00. Got it a couple of days ago. I'm liking it. This is my 4th Pro Trek and my second digital. Now the cheapest price on Amazon is 218.25.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Rufus said:


> Well I bought the PWR-3500-1CR off Amazon for 164.00. Got it a couple of days ago. I'm liking it. This is my 4th Pro Trek and my second digital. Now the cheapest price on Amazon is 218.25.


Wow!! How, what, when?? That's an amazing price.


----------



## nordwulf

sunpowerhiker said:


> Wow!! How, what, when?? That's an amazing price.


It was priced at $164 for a short time. The orange version version is occasionally offered for $173.

Casio Men's PRW-3500-1CR Atomic Resin Digital Watch (B00U17VQPA) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## Time4Playnow

This PRW-3500T just arrived today -- and it looks WAY better than the photos I saw of it! (probably true of most watches, I guess) 

It even has some small details on the dial that set it apart from the PRW-3500-1. This weekend I'll post some photos of them side-by-side -- before I sell the 3500-1. I also like this one ten times more than the PRW-3000T, which I'll also sell even though I just got it a week or two ago. ;-)

More photos this weekend. For now, had it out on a walk this evening:



And here's the other 3500 version that I'll be keeping: :-!


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Nice!!

So I finally figured to bite the bullet and order mine. Well there are two different versions of the same model. The PRW 3500Y-1JF offered on Amazon and the PRW3500Y-1ER on Klepsoo. Anybody know if they are the same watch or are there differences that I should consider.


----------



## nordwulf

They are the same watch but may have different manuals and boxes. JF is usually for the Japanese market and ER for Europe. If you're in North America, the CR for USA/Canada is most likely the least expensive and will have official warranty by Casio.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Northlander said:


> They are the same watch but may have different manuals and boxes. JF is usually for the Japanese market and ER for Europe. If you're in North America, the CR for USA/Canada is most likely the least expensive and will have official warranty by Casio.


Yeah, but I really prefer the negative display. I wonder if there will be a U.S. Version then


----------



## nordwulf

I forgot they don't have the negative display for the USA market. That really doesn't make any sense.


----------



## eahm

Time4Playnow, I don't think the Y-4 is tight enough!


----------



## Time4Playnow

eahm said:


> Time4Playnow, I don't think the Y-4 is tight enough!


It was snug, but not as tight as it looked.. ;-)


----------



## hiker

Time4Playnow said:


> This PRW-3500T just arrived today -- and it looks WAY better than the photos I saw of it! (probably true of most watches, I guess)
> 
> It even has some small details on the dial that set it apart from the PRW-3500-1. This weekend I'll post some photos of them side-by-side -- before I sell the 3500-1. I also like this one ten times more than the PRW-3000T, which I'll also sell even though I just got it a week or two ago. ;-)
> 
> More photos this weekend. For now, had it out on a walk this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the other 3500 version that I'll be keeping: :-!


looks great..3500T was on my radar but for now i got a gulfmaster.and i am happy with it.
if i get prw 3500T first thing i may do is to swap its titanium strap with my prg 510.i want prg 510 to have titanium strap and 3500T to have very comfortable and well fitting prg 510 black resin strap.
i think prw 3500T will look great in 510 strap.
wonder why casio does not often release black bezel watches with resin strap in positive display !

as for prw 3000T i understand why you dont like it..those who are used to wearing larger watches usually dont like smaller watches .and also prw 3500T build quality is ofcourse a bit (if not more) better than prw 3000T.
i am keeping my prw 3000 because of how extra light it is!sometimes one needs a light weight and compact watch.

the best thing about your PRW3500T is the variety of straps you can fit on this beauty!
enjoy


----------



## Everdying

Time4Playnow said:


> This PRW-3500T just arrived today -- and it looks WAY better than the photos I saw of it! (probably true of most watches, I guess)
> 
> It even has some small details on the dial that set it apart from the PRW-3500-1. This weekend I'll post some photos of them side-by-side -- before I sell the 3500-1. I also like this one ten times more than the PRW-3000T, which I'll also sell even though I just got it a week or two ago. ;-)


still waiting for those pics comparing the dials


----------



## bmmh05

Would like to see the 3500T with a stock black strap. I put one on the orange model...but over time that orange/rose/pink (in different light) and the completely different colored orange "N" just irritated me. I think the titanium version might look pretty nice with the black accents/buttons and black strap...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Everdying said:


> still waiting for those pics comparing the dials


I haven't forgotten.. ;-) Last weekend the humidity was so bad that my camera lens would fog. So it will have to wait till this weekend. Meanwhile, I'm enjoying that 3500T!


----------



## daboosh

Time4Playnow said:


> This PRW-3500T just arrived today -- and it looks WAY better than the photos I saw of it! (probably true of most watches, I guess)
> 
> It even has some small details on the dial that set it apart from the PRW-3500-1. This weekend I'll post some photos of them side-by-side -- before I sell the 3500-1. I also like this one ten times more than the PRW-3000T, which I'll also sell even though I just got it a week or two ago. ;-)
> 
> More photos this weekend. For now, had it out on a walk this evening:


Which model is this one? I like the positive display with the black bezel, case, and bracelet.


----------



## Hoppyjr

daboosh said:


> Which model is this one? I like the positive display with the black bezel, case, and bracelet.


It's the angle & lighting, but the case is grey. It's the "T" model with grey case and titanium bracelet.

An all-black version with positive display would be great.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hoppyjr said:


> It's the angle & lighting, but the case is grey. It's the "T" model with grey case and titanium bracelet.
> 
> An all-black version with positive display would be great.


haha I knew the lighting wasn't good in that pic, but I didn't realize until now just how black that whole watch looked in that pic! Yeah, the bracelet is a nice titanium silver, I think it looks pretty good. Better pics coming hopefully this weekend. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Everdying said:


> still waiting for those pics comparing the dials


Okay guys, I had promised to post some pics of the little detail differences on the dial between the PRW-3500T and the 3500-1. Here they are. The last pic probably shows them the best, side-by-side. But there, aside from the obvious bezel difference, you can see these differences:


on the 3500T, the word "Protrek" is not colored, but on the 3500-1 it has green lettering.
the baro graph has a green background on the 3500T, plus there is a green line underneath the numerals on the right side; on the 3500-1 there is no coloring there.
and the "WR20BAR" is in orange on the 3500T, but is not colored on the 3500-1.

I told you the differences were small, and you can see that they are. Still, they are noticeable. One other thing that may or may not be a real difference -- the little angled bezel ring (on which it says Alti, Baro, and Comp) has a shiny finish on the 3500T, and APPEARS to have more of a matte finish on the 3500-1. This sort of even shows a bit in the side-by-side pic -- but definitely looks that way to me in person when I hold them side-by-side. But don't ask me to take better pics of that, cause I won't be able to capture that in a photo.

One last thing - in the side-by-side pic, the numerals on the 3500T don't appear to be as bold as they are on the 3500-1. This was just a problem with the photo - this is not an issue. The digits are just as bold on the 3500T.

Which of the watches you prefer is a matter of personal preference of course. I tend to like the 3500T more for its black bezel, and the light green background on the baro graph, and the orange lettering for the WR. They are both nice though, for sure. 

BTW, on the last pic, I like how they both synced last night and are both in sync in the pic!


----------



## Everdying

ah the colors on the dial.
yea i had already noticed that, its also apparent on other models.
but the green behind the baro graph etc seems to be only on the 3500 so far.
dont think there are any 270 / 3000 like that.


----------



## Rufus

Here are my 2. I liked my CR one so much I went and bought the orange one to go with it. I changed out the straps because I like the Nato straps better than the rubber ones.


----------



## mukhliz

?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

I noticed the bezel on my black/Orange is much tighter (in a good way) than my silver bezel version. Does anyone own the black/stainless and have a bezel that doesn't turn accidentally?


----------



## Rocat

My PRW-3500-1 turns accidentally all the time. I gave up trying to keep it straight.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Did anyone ever find practical use of the bezel? Or is it more of an ornament? ;-)


----------



## Rufus

There is a practical use for the bezel but because it turns so easily it is pretty much useless. Casio really dropped the ball on the bezel. It's almost like they added it as ornamental.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Rufus said:


> There is a practical use for the bezel but because it turns so easily it is pretty much useless. Casio really dropped the ball on the bezel. It's almost like they added it as ornamental.


I agree. I popped mine off and found it just snaps on and has a plastic o-ring to facilitate easy turning. I removed the o-ring and snapped the bezel back on (only on my silver bezel version) so it's essentially a fixed bezel now.

Poor design IMO. In fact, if they left the rotating bezel off it would have given a visually smaller wrist presence.


----------



## nordwulf

I think the alu bezel is the best part of the 3500 and gives it some presence on your wrist. Mine turns easily but hardly moves by itself in daily use. Without the bezel, it would probably be the size and looks of the 3000.


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ I'd be fine with the 3000 sized watch, provided it had standard 22mm lugs as the 3500 does.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

If it rotates so easily, wouldn't that be covered by a warranty due to it not operating as prescribed.


----------



## Everdying

sunpowerhiker said:


> If it rotates so easily, wouldn't that be covered by a warranty due to it not operating as prescribed.


its actually operating as it should, and as i recall the feel is pretty similar to the previous protreks with rotating bezels like the 240/250.


----------



## boofhead123

a bezel is meant to be used in conjunction with the compass to keep track of a particular bearing. my suunto core allows me to set a bearing lock and it actually tells me to turn either left or right in order to follow the locked bearing. also not sure about the bezel on the protreks but the core bezel clicks into set segments as apposed to just spinning.


----------



## Everdying

boofhead123 said:


> a bezel is meant to be used in conjunction with the compass to keep track of a particular bearing. my suunto core allows me to set a bearing lock and it actually tells me to turn either left or right in order to follow the locked bearing. also not sure about the bezel on the protreks but the core bezel clicks into set segments as apposed to just spinning.


the protrek bezels have no clicks, and to me has no real function unlike what u say the suunto does with its bearing lock and telling u which way to turn.


----------



## nightflame5

> I agree. I popped mine off and found it just snaps on and has a plastic o-ring to facilitate easy turning.

Interesting. How difficult was it to "pop" the bezel off?


----------



## hiker

look at this beauty!PRW-3500SYT-1

I always wanted a watch with black ion plated metal strap.too bad it will be around the price of a mudmaster though!

further details below

PRW-3500SYT-1 - Watches - CASIO


----------



## hiker

_From PRO TREK, the watch whose Triple Sensor capabilities keep you in close touch with the every changing natural world around you, comes a new collection of watches with easy-to-read STN LCDs.
This new model comes in a "blue moment" coloring motif that is designed to capture the mysterious natural blue of the horizon just before sunset. Blue moment coloring is reproduced by the use of basic black for case, band, and other major parts, along with blue accents on the bezel and for the ring around the face.
Black ion-plated (IP) titanium bands ensure both light weight and a great looking finish. The crystal is made of scratch-resistant sapphire glass, which provides plenty of protection during wear in the wild outdoors.
This watch also comes with Triple Sensor Version 3* capabilities, which enable greater measurement accuracy. Other features include MULTIBAND 6 time calibration signal reception, Tough Solar charging, a barometric pressure alarm that alerts you to sudden drops or rises in pressure, and much more.
This new model represents some totally new looks that are packed with popular PRO TREK features and functions.

=========
what is STN lcd?did casio use this lcd on this model alone or earlier models also?anyone has idea?

_


----------



## Rocat

hiker said:


> _From PRO TREK, the watch whose Triple Sensor capabilities keep you in close touch with the every changing natural world around you, comes a new collection of watches with easy-to-read STN LCDs.
> This new model comes in a "blue moment" coloring motif that is designed to capture the mysterious natural blue of the horizon just before sunset. Blue moment coloring is reproduced by the use of basic black for case, band, and other major parts, along with blue accents on the bezel and for the ring around the face.
> Black ion-plated (IP) titanium bands ensure both light weight and a great looking finish. The crystal is made of scratch-resistant sapphire glass, which provides plenty of protection during wear in the wild outdoors.
> This watch also comes with Triple Sensor Version 3* capabilities, which enable greater measurement accuracy. Other features include MULTIBAND 6 time calibration signal reception, Tough Solar charging, a barometric pressure alarm that alerts you to sudden drops or rises in pressure, and much more.
> This new model represents some totally new looks that are packed with popular PRO TREK features and functions.
> 
> =========
> what is STN lcd?did casio use this lcd on this model alone or earlier models also?anyone has idea?
> 
> _


The STN (I forgot what abbreviation means) gives the lcd a greater viewing angle without ghosting. I thought we mentioned it a few posts back. It may have been on another thread though.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Super Twisted Nematic Liquid Crystal Display.

Reminds me of the Mimetic Poly Alloy Liquid Metal. ;-)


----------



## hiker

we have no issues from positive casio LCD,s.intersting thing is to know if the STN in negative displays makes it more readable in various light conditions.i would love to get a negative display casio protrek.i had to sell all may negative protreks due to this reason.only kept the negative rangeman with me.my gulfmaster is also negative but its digits are wider ,have higher contrast ,so its better than most casio negative displays


----------



## Rocat

hiker said:


> we have no issues from positive casio LCD,s.intersting thing is to know if the STN in negative displays makes it more readable in various light conditions


That is a very good question. I would also like to know that as well.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

hiker said:


> look at this beauty!PRW-3500SYT-1
> 
> I always wanted a watch with black ion plated metal strap.too bad it will be around the price of a mudmaster though!
> 
> further details below
> 
> PRW-3500SYT-1 - Watches - CASIO


Great! Now another version I want. This one has an improved sensors then the original 3500?


----------



## eahm

sunpowerhiker said:


> This one has an improved sensors then the original 3500?


Why would they do that?


----------



## hiker

sunpowerhiker said:


> Great! Now another version I want. This one has an improved sensors then the original 3500?


no.module is same.but watch has sapphire glass and black ion plated titanium band


----------



## sunpowerhiker

hiker said:


> no.module is same.but watch has sapphire glass and black ion plated titanium band


Nice, almost the setup I'm looking for. Any price on it?


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Bringing to the top. Still wondering


----------



## Queen6

Nice to see Casio offering more visually aggressive ProTrek`s, I rather tired of the "softening" of the brand over the years. The PRW-3500-SYT-1 is a stunner, however the bracelet would have to go for my uses, and at this price point the 3500`s bezel really should have a detent to stop it "roaming". The "Triple Sensor Version 3" does indeed superficially look to improve accuracy and stability from my initial observations, which is a welcome improvement.

Q-6


----------



## Recht

sunpowerhiker said:


> Bringing to the top. Still wondering


Let me google that for you


----------



## Emanon9046

Time4Playnow said:


> Time for some new pics!! Rocat, hopefully these are what you need to help you make a decision.
> 
> I included some comparison pics with the 270, 3000, and a Ranger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the 3500 and 270:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the 3500 and the 3000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the 3500 and the Ranger:


Are the buttons on the 270 and 3500 metal or plastic? I'm thinking about picking up one of the three (270, 3500, or a rangeman). I like the dial layout of the 3500 and I like the price of the 270, and the metal buttons of the rangeman. I can't make up my mind on which one to get though. :S


----------



## Everdying

Emanon9046 said:


> Are the buttons on the 270 and 3500 metal or plastic? I'm thinking about picking up one of the three (270, 3500, or a rangeman). I like the dial layout of the 3500 and I like the price of the 270, and the metal buttons of the rangeman. I can't make up my mind on which one to get though. :S


270 is plastic / resin.
3500 feels metal / aluminium.

there is basically no difference in the dial layout of the 270 and 3500.
so why not just get the 270?

if u want the looks of the 3500, but cheaper.
then there is the casio SGW-1000.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Recht said:


> Let me google that for you


Hahahaha!! Yeah I know, I know.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

So I was about to pull the trigger on a Y-1 when I found this guy. It's the PRW-S3500-1JF. I added it to my wish list, now I can only hope it comes out in a negative display.


----------



## Mohammad7

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*

Cool watch ! great look !
i wanna but it ! but i dont know whats different between 3500Y and 3500T !! 
can any one tell me ?


----------



## pegase747

*Re: New PRW-3500 -- some quick pics!!*



Mohammad7 said:


> Cool watch ! great look !
> i wanna but it ! but i dont know whats different between 3500Y and 3500T !!
> can any one tell me ?


The T has a grey resin case with titanium bracelet, the Y I think has a sapphire crystal and a IP coated bracelet.

cheers


----------



## Pseudo-Fed

Got my PRW-3500 awhile back. Picked up the 3500T on impulse today from local DFW seller for $300 (MSRP=$450). Got to handle an orange one also and standard 3500 also besides mine. The Titanium model with black bezel and Orange bezel model had much firmer bezel rotation. The standard model, like mine, turns more easily. It occurred to me, and I believe, the coating on the black and orange bezels makes them thicker enough or causes more friction against the "washer" on the inside. That's my theory anyway after being able to handle several stainless plus now orange and black bezels…..


----------



## Dwsjr50

Got my prw3500 positive display last week for a buck fifty. Very substantial feel. I purchased with a 2 piece black strap so I have no idea how the factory strap feels. I have the original stored away . I am pleased with my purchase. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya

Minus the orange strap I really like my prw3500y. I have the gw9400 1,3 rangeman, and several other protreks. Im leaning towards the pathfinder/protrek abc watches.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebear

Hello all, I didnt know prw 3500 is popular . I bought it in december from Amazon. Last week I get it thanks to a friend. Orange strap version. Couldnt find a black resin. From this forum pictures I decided to speed up buying suitable straps. Could you help me about it. I live in both Europe and Asia city 

İs this website trustworthy?

watchband-shop.com/Genuine-Casio-Replacement-Black-Resin-Watch-Strap-for-PRW-3500-PRW-3500-1 

Also from Nato straps 24 mm width is right ? 

watchband-shop.com/Watch-strap-Nato-Nylon-Waterproof-black-24mm


----------



## GSEAN

Testing...is this thing on? Is there anybody out there? Sorry, new at this. After reading your discussions on the PRW 3500 and researching ABC watches; I just got a -1CR model. I especially enjoyed a roaving adventurer write-up. I think it'll be fun calibrating, synching and playing with it, swapping out NATO straps etc. I reside in an interesting weather/elevation area just outside Yellowstone, don't always have this here interwebs thing but lots of hike-an-bike! Couple questions: So, if this thing is charging pretty much in any light and sleeps in dark, using auto light all the time is OK? How long ya spose til LEDS burn out? Also, I put lat/long coords. In for more accurate sunrise/set, does this apply to Baro. and Alt. as well? If done separately in respective modes? I know, shut up and read the manual closer and stop trying to figure out ambient temperature s while wearing it!!! Thanks


----------



## GSEAN

Oh yeah, anybody notice the Casio magazine ad for PRW 3500-1 says (-20c/-4f) as opposed to 14f ? ..big difference round these parts this tima year!


----------



## Everdying

GSEAN said:


> Oh yeah, anybody notice the Casio magazine ad for PRW 3500-1 says (-20c/-4f) as opposed to 14f ? ..big difference round these parts this tima year!


but -20c is -4f.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GSEAN said:


> Testing...is this thing on? Is there anybody out there? Sorry, new at this. After reading your discussions on the PRW 3500 and researching ABC watches; I just got a -1CR model. I especially enjoyed a roaving adventurer write-up. I think it'll be fun calibrating, synching and playing with it, swapping out NATO straps etc. I reside in an interesting weather/elevation area just outside Yellowstone, don't always have this here interwebs thing but lots of hike-an-bike! Couple questions: So, if this thing is charging pretty much in any light and sleeps in dark, using auto light all the time is OK? How long ya spose til LEDS burn out? Also, I put lat/long coords. In for more accurate sunrise/set, does this apply to Baro. and Alt. as well? If done separately in respective modes? I know, shut up and read the manual closer and stop trying to figure out ambient temperature s while wearing it!!! Thanks


Good pickup!! Re. your auto-light question --- my experience has been that when the auto-light function is on, it uses up the battery charge much faster. This may not be an issue if your watch gets a lot of sunlight. Not all charging is equal. Sunlight is far far better than indoor light. If you want to have the auto-light feature on all the time, just make sure your watch is in the sun a lot and you should be okay. I don't think you have to worry about the LED burning out. Those are usually good for some crazy amount of time like 100,000 hours or something similar.

Re. using the lat/long for sunrise/sunset, it only works for that. Has nothing to do with Baro or Alti.

BTW, I love the area in which you live!! Was on vacation there many years ago, would love to go back sometime. The Grand Teton natl park and Yellowstone are some of the most beautiful places I've ever seen.. :-!


----------



## nordwulf

GSEAN said:


> Oh yeah, anybody notice the Casio magazine ad for PRW 3500-1 says (-20c/-4f) as opposed to 14f ? ..big difference round these parts this tima year!


You're probably referring to the ad I found in a magazine on my iPad and added to my review.

Casio Pro Trek PRW-3500 review - Roving Adventurer










I guess I shouldn't wear this watch outside this Friday night!


----------



## Everdying

i really need to find a new rubber strap for this.
the wings on it kinda forces the watch head a little off-center, gotta turn my wrist like an extra 15 degrees more 



Northlander said:


> You're probably referring to the ad I found in a magazine on my iPad and added to my review.
> 
> Casio Pro Trek PRW-3500 review - Roving Adventurer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I shouldn't wear this watch outside this Friday night!
> 
> View attachment 7023626


haha, wtf are u? at the U.P.?

thats a cool ad btw.


----------



## nordwulf

Everdying said:


> haha, wtf are u? at the U.P.?
> 
> thats a cool ad btw.


Close, only an hour away. The UP will get down to -15F Friday night so -5F won't be too bad.

If I remember, I'll put my PRW-3500 outside for a while and see if it keeps working at -4F.


----------



## GSEAN

Thanks for the replies and further explanation. I'll get this dialed in soon. Looking forward to spring, like everyone I spose, I'm not a snowmobiler, walking is more my style. On my bicycle, (sometimes pushing and leaning on it) I can get up 1500ft higher out my back door in about an hour without touching pavement and see the Grand Teton on the horizonon if its a clear day. Can't wait to TEST OUT the PRW3500 on the trails and fire roads where I go to escape town. 
Just ordered some NATOs from C&B for the fun of it. Some matchy matchy colors to keep the girls at work smilin and laughing at me!


----------



## Everdying

strangely i never thought i would like orange bands, but im wearing my 3500 more than the 'orange' 6000 i had. 
maybe i just didn't like the flatter 6000 case and its in-between holes for sizing. 
only thing i wish is that i could tune the sensitivity of the auto-el...all i need to do is twist my wrist about 40 degrees from flat and the leds will turn on... no lifting or whatever... zzz. 
oh ya, and that rectangular cutout in the keeper which catches the strap end... i wonder if the rectangular cutout in the keeper is meant to be facing downwards now...
hmm, i notice the keeper on the 2500 has that rectangular cutout facing downwards... time to flip it on the 3500...


----------



## bluebear

bluebear said:


> Hello all, I didnt know prw 3500 is popular . I bought it in december from Amazon. Last week I get it thanks to a friend. Orange strap version. Couldnt find a black resin. From this forum pictures I decided to speed up buying suitable straps. Could you help me about it. I live in both Europe and Asia city
> 
> İs this website trustworthy?
> 
> watchband-shop.com/Genuine-Casio-Replacement-Black-Resin-Watch-Strap-for-PRW-3500-PRW-3500-1
> 
> Also from Nato straps 24 mm width is right ?
> 
> watchband-shop.com/Watch-strap-Nato-Nylon-Waterproof-black-24mm


Hello

Could you please help me finding right straps from Europe


----------



## prassanten

Prw-3500y


----------



## tabbywmollya

Prw3500 with nato strap.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## avinashvarma94

My PRW-3500 on a Nato Strap 22mm


----------



## Brock O Lee




----------



## sunpowerhiker

There are so many different versions now available it is crazy!


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Just wish there were more negative displays offered


----------



## prassanten

Here is prw-3500y on 4mm thick leather


----------



## sunpowerhiker

prassanten said:


> Here is prw-3500y on 4mm thick leather


That looks amazing!


----------



## maxflow

Bite the Dust. Bought PRw-3500-1DR and Its just amazing. Clear and crisp display. Not that big and also stunning looking


----------



## SgtPepper

My new 3500-1ER:


----------



## Seattle

Sorry, wrong forum....


----------



## Brock O Lee

Three months in, and I'm still loving my 3500. I wear it about 85% of the time. It has gained 3 seconds since I set it in early May (I live outside the multiband sync zone). That's less than one second gain per month... I'm very pleased with that accuracy.


----------



## SgtPepper

My new watch strap for the 3500er.


----------



## Time4Playnow

SgtPepper said:


> My new watch strap for the 3500er.
> 
> View attachment 9136786
> 
> 
> View attachment 9136794
> 
> 
> View attachment 9136954
> 
> 
> View attachment 9136810


Looks great!!!! :-! Love that strap on the 3500. I have a similar one, except a 3-ring Zulu, on my orange/black 3500.

Great photos also!


----------



## Apollo83

Nice watch everyone.

One question: What is the utility of the rotating compass bezel on the 3500?

On my 3000 the compass points rotate automatically in the outer ring of the LCD as you move - Does the 3500 work differently?

Rotating bezel on an analogue watch (esp 24h analogue) I get, but I'm struggling to figure out why I would use it on the 3500?

Cheers.


----------



## SgtPepper

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks great!!!! :-! Love that strap on the 3500. I have a similar one, except a 3-ring Zulu, on my orange/black 3500.
> 
> *Great photos also!*


Thank you.


----------



## SgtPepper

Apollo83 said:


> Nice watch everyone.
> 
> One question: What is the utility of the rotating compass bezel on the 3500?
> 
> On my 3000 the compass points rotate automatically in the outer ring of the LCD as you move - Does the 3500 work differently?
> 
> Rotating bezel on an analogue watch (esp 24h analogue) I get, but I'm struggling to figure out why I would use it on the 3500?
> 
> Cheers.


The rotating bezel on die 3500er, should make it possible to watch compass, how to use a normal compass. It serves as a detection aid.
If in such a watch does not require mandatory but facilitates navigation.

See as an example two of my compasses:









For a better understanding see also here:

How to Use Any Compass for Navigation | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Apollo83

SgtPepper said:


> The rotating bezel on die 3500er, should make it possible to watch compass, how to use a normal compass. It serves as a detection aid.
> If in such a watch does not require mandatory but facilitates navigation.


Nice Compasses Wolfgang - thanks for explaining.

I know how to use a compass.
I should have asked my question more precisely.

On my 3000 it is possible to take a bearing directly by pointing the 12 o'clock in the direction of the bearing.
It is also possible to put that bearing into memory (it keeps a small pointer on the compass outer ring of the LCD and also shows the memorised bearing in the top part of the LCD)
Also if I align my 12 oclock with North I could take/find bearings more traditionally using the fixed bezel showing 6 degree increments.

So given that I can easily rotate my wrist to align with North and can take a bearing directly by pointing 12 o'clock, then my question is really what is the benefit in having a rotating bezel?

It could be that it has little benefit (not mandatory like you say) other than to save you rotating your wrist with a fixed bezel...Which is fine - still looks kinda cool ;-)
Or it could be that the 3500 does not have the same bearing functions as the 3000 (which seems unlikely but would be good to know)

Danke.


----------



## SgtPepper

*@Apollo83
*
The 3000er and 3500er have the same module. The compass function is otherwise identical. The decorative ring (designation of Casio) is just a visual aid and service course even the appearance of the watch. ;-)

The advantage and function is here as the compass, so you can determine and read the other directions more easily.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Any new 3500 pics?


----------



## Augur

http://imgur.com/TJqOe

. Here you go the 3510


----------



## Augur

Speaking of pictures does anyone have a led backlight shot of a positive face 3500? I think mine isnt lighting the full face.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Augur said:


> http://imgur.com/TJqOe
> 
> . Here you go the 3510


Man that 3510 looks so good! I like the coloring so much better than the base model 3500. A negative face on that case would be killer!


----------



## Augur

There is a negative model but it comes with a silver compass ring instead of black.

There is a Japan only model of the 3500 that has what you want though. Buttons are a dark blue I believe.

The strap for this is softer than the 3500 but it doesn't feel as pliable as silicone to me.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Augur said:


> There is a negative model but it comes with a silver compass ring instead of black.
> 
> There is a Japan only model of the 3500 that has what you want though. Buttons are a dark blue I believe.
> 
> The strap for this is softer than the 3500 but it doesn't feel as pliable as silicone to me.


I almost bought a PRW3500-YCR, blue bezel with negative face. I just didn't like the blue. I stood there in the store contemplating if I could grow to like it. For the money I decided I would probably not.


----------



## sunpowerhiker

So I received a 3510 for Christmas. I am very happy.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

New PRW-3500Y-1 arrival. :-!


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Here is a better shot of the display.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Time4Playnow said:


> New PRW-3500Y-1 arrival. :-!


Nice!! The negative display is sharp!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## avinashvarma94

dropping this here

View attachment 10386146


----------



## sunpowerhiker

avinashvarma94 said:


> dropping this here
> 
> View attachment 10386146


How much better do you prefer that band over the OE band?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sunpowerhiker

This was the readings on the 12th. As you can see the barometer readings are very close. The local airfield was reporting a 30.03 pressure, while my 3510 was reading 29.55. I say that's close enough for Backcountry accuracy.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevepodraza

nice 3510! I want that watch...


----------



## sunpowerhiker

Stevepodraza said:


> nice 3510! I want that watch...


Thank you!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabrador

Hoping for some help...

Just purchased the PRW 3500Y-4CR and would like to replace the orange band. Has anyone found a black with orange stripe Zulu with PVD hardware?


----------



## hasto092

Phew, 50 pages done. All in good time too as mine is arriving today  
So chuffed that you can swap out bands, probably whack a Zulu straight onto mine. I'm getting the 3500t-7dr. Can't wait.
Loving this thread, so much info and great pics. Didn't realise there were so many variants of the 3500. I've had Protreks before and I still have a SPF-40 sitting in my collection. So far, in the last few weeks I have picked up a couple of Protreks but they fell short of what I really wanted, which the 3500t definitely achieves. Here is a pic of the collection thus far, the latest addition is yet to arrive... Soon, soon 

Enjoying this thread.

Best regards

Gav



And it's here. All sorted and good to go


----------



## Time4Playnow

hasto092 said:


> Phew, 50 pages done. All in good time too as mine is arriving today
> So chuffed that you can swap out bands, probably whack a Zulu straight onto mine. I'm getting the 3500t-7dr. Can't wait.
> Loving this thread, so much info and great pics. Didn't realise there were so many variants of the 3500. I've had Protreks before and I still have a SPF-40 sitting in my collection. So far, in the last few weeks I have picked up a couple of Protreks but they fell short of what I really wanted, which the 3500t definitely achieves. Here is a pic of the collection thus far, the latest addition is yet to arrive... Soon, soon
> 
> Enjoying this thread.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Gav
> 
> 
> 
> And it's here. All sorted and good to go


Nice collection and great new pickup!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dabrador

Found a great Zulu that I think looks good with my 3500. The maker is Helm and it's really high quality. Love the orange stripe and black hardware.


----------



## fanismarg1977

I will buy that watch in few days. The question is. Wrere can I found the user manual in Greek language? I won't buy it from Greece so in the package the user manual it's in English and other languages. Thanks in advance... 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

@fanismarg1977

Unfortunately, it does not exist. Look here: www.casio-watches.com

Would ask at Casio Europe.


----------



## fanismarg1977

I have sent a mail in Casio Europe. I will see what is the answer from them... Thanks... 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya

Check the for sale thread there is a Prw for sale. There are some older models also.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monzer

delete


----------



## Sportcat

Hello... has anyone successfully replaced the bezel on the 3500? I have not found any suppliers who sell just the bezel (even PacParts), so i don't know if this is possible.


----------



## journeyforce

Hello,

This thread has gotten me interested in this watch.

I looked at Kohls and it stated

"Product Not Available"

Does this mean that it is just out of stock and they will get more or is it not being carried at Kohls anymore? I see it listed on Casio's page

The Kohls site also said this

"We're very sorry, this item Casio Men's PRO TREK Digital Solar Watch - PRW3500-1CR is out of stock."


----------



## journeyforce

Double Posting


----------



## Time4Playnow

journeyforce said:


> Hello,
> 
> This thread has gotten me interested in this watch.
> 
> I looked at Kohls and it stated
> 
> "Product Not Available"
> 
> Does this mean that it is just out of stock and they will get more or is it not being carried at Kohls anymore? I see it listed on Casio's page
> 
> The Kohls site also said this
> 
> "We're very sorry, this itemCasio Men's PRO TREK Digital Solar Watch - PRW3500-1CRis out of stock."


Who knows? That's a question for Kohl's customer service.

But no need. That watch is available at many other places, including Amazon and Ebay, for good prices. Look around.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Who knows? That's a question for Kohl's customer service.
> 
> But no need. That watch is available at many other places, including Amazon and Ebay, for good prices. Look around.


The Amazon Black Friday Deal was great. PRW-3500-1 for $127.


----------



## Malay Dixit

Hey guys, I am interested in prw 3500 in this time 2020. Is it still a goo buy?
Need you advice.. I know this a old thread but ppl may be knowing about the watch better here


----------



## WatchManiac99

Malay Dixit said:


> Hey guys, I am interested in prw 3500 in this time 2020. Is it still a goo buy?
> Need you advice.. I know this a old thread but ppl may be knowing about the watch better here


I think it is still a solid watch, despite being 5 years old. I bought one used for 80 euros in average conditions about 2 or 3 weeks ago and, after a good cleaning and a glass polish, I'm now using it as my daily driver. It offers the same features of the much more praised Gw 9400 at a fraction of the price, but has a much more solid lug costruction and a much clearer and bigger display. The only downside is that you can't replace the outer bezel of the watch, thus restoring it to pristine condition every time you want, as you can do with the rangeman, since the case is exposed. My advice is to try to wait patiently on a good sale or to buy it used, as I think the official price is quite out of standard nowadays. I wouldn't spend more than 100-120 euros on it, since i think there are better and newer models above that price range. Take a look on ebay, I think there are good bargains over there. 
If you can't find one that is cheap enough, you could also consider the PRG-70, which only lacks the atomic time synchronization, but that can be found even cheaper at 70-80 euros.


----------



## SgtPepper

Still a very good watch and worth recommending.


----------



## Georgewg

My favorite is the 3500T.


----------



## Georgewg

Malay Dixit said:


> Hey guys, I am interested in prw 3500 in this time 2020. Is it still a goo buy?
> Need you advice.. I know this a old thread but ppl may be knowing about the watch better here





Alessandro98 said:


> I think it is still a solid watch, despite being 5 years old. I bought one used for 80 euros in average conditions about 2 or 3 weeks ago and, after a good cleaning and a glass polish, I'm now using it as my daily driver. It offers the same features of the much more praised Gw 9400 at a fraction of the price, but has a much more solid lug costruction and a much clearer and bigger display. The only downside is that you can't replace the outer bezel of the watch, thus restoring it to pristine condition every time you want, as you can do with the rangeman, since the case is exposed. My advice is to try to wait patiently on a good sale or to buy it used, as I think the official price is quite out of standard nowadays. I wouldn't spend more than 100-120 euros on it, since i think there are better and newer models above that price range. Take a look on ebay, I think there are good bargains over there.
> If you can't find one that is cheap enough, you could also consider the PRG-70, which only lacks the atomic time synchronization, but that can be found even cheaper at 70-80 euros.


Amazon Prime currently has the PRW3500T-7CR with the titanium band on sale right now for 40% OFF for Cyber Monday for $269.00. It used to be $299.99. You can buy an optional 4 year protection plan warranty for this particular model for $14.99. The lowest Amazon price that the PRW3500T-7CR has sold for is $228.50 on August 24th, 2020 and $251.00 between October 12th-24th, 2020. It went down to $269.00 yesterday and remain at this for Cyber Monday for 72 hours from November 28th-30th. I own the PRW3500T-7CR and I like the watch very much. It has lots of features in it like a compass, barometer, altimeter, a 999.99 hour stopwatch, a 24 hour countdown timer, snooze alarm, world time, ect. This watch is also 200 meters water resistant. The LCD display has large numbers on it with easy visibility. The built in LED light is very bright for night viewing. This model is very light and not heavy and very comfortable on the wrist. It's a very nice looking watch.


----------



## Georgewg

Bump


----------



## Georgewg

Bump


----------

